# FCW 24/7



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is seen backstage talking to Jessica Alba and it seems that he is trying to sweet talk her into doing something for him. But it looks like it backfired on him as Jessica Alba slaps "The Natural" across the face. "The Natural" just gives a cocky smile and leaves the backstage area.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is working out backstage, lifting a huge 400 pound weight. He lifts it high above his head, Jennifer Ellison walks in. She starts to hit on him, trying to get him to go easy on her in their match. Tommy Destruction stops lifting weights and takes her out for dinner


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen backstage sneaking in to Mo' Nique's locker room. Mo' Nique is no where to be seen so Koses tip toes over to Mo' Nique's handbag which is laying on the bench. As quick as a flash Koses had taken all of the money out of the purse inside and stuffed it into his sack. All of a sudden the door swings open and the giant Sugar Cookie herself barges in, she sees Koses and yells "I don't think so" before going in for the kill. Koses visibly shits himself and makes a run for it, he slides under Mo' Nique's legs and bolts out the door.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

"Outback Jack" took a copy of this month's Playboy into his lockerroom and was last reported to be playing with his didgeridoo.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr. John white is seen talking to himself backstage..proclaiming quotes from the bible to anyone who walks by.
You're all going to Hell he shouts before laughing to himself and starting to pray.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitch is seen walking backstage with 2 unknown women in his arms, while smoking a cigar.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

After Jennifier's meal with Tommy Destruction, Tommy invites Jennfier for coffee but she tells him she rather go slowly in this relationship.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

We see Mo'Nique on the scale and she has a happy smile on her face. What does that mean `cause Mo'Nique isn´t a woman who is happy that she lost weight.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is seen backstage with two hot ladies on both his sides. "The Natural" sees the camera and says, "These fine ladies are going to experience the best natural loving of their lives with the greatest wrestler in FCW history, "The Natural" Rick Anderson". "The Natural" is laughing and smiling with the two ladies as he leaves the backstage area.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen walking through a graveyard...he comes across the tombstone that the reaper picked out for him....he stares at it for a while and kicks it to the ground...madrox walks away


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

TheSoulStalker said:


> After Jennifier's meal with Tommy Destruction, Tommy invites Jennfier for coffee but she tells him she rather go slowly in this relationship.


lol, Tommy Destruction feels rejected and heads back to the arena


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM Slayer is seen at the gym training and seems to be working out very hard.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen on his way to the ring


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Alba just got warmed up by having sex with T-Man :side:


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is seen wrapping a 2x4 in barbed wire, and is looking very intense.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is getting ready to face Cling Bean later tonight.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro was seen giving autographs to a sea of fans. 

Note: This wasn't a signing session. As Gyro walked to his car after getting a good workout at the gym a crowd swarmed around him and he was taking pictures and signing autographs for nearly two hours.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Thunderman said:


> Alba just got warmed up by having sex with T-Man :side:


As i was preching to Alba about her sinning with T-man she said it didn't matter as he couldnt use his "member" so she hadn't sinned.

I then stalked off wavin the bible and proclaiming quotes from the bible.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

*Big Daddy is spotted backstage playing with his wrestling figures.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen taking a snooze on a park bench.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM Slayer is seen on a security tape emptying Chris Mosses steroid bottle and put laxatives in them.

Then CM waves at the camera and the guards laugh.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jennifer ellison is spotted working out in the gym and as she leaved she signed a few autographs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is seen at a nightclub with a bunch of ladies at his table. It looks like they are having a fun time.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson has arrived...

...at the local barber shop. He gets a simple but effective trim.

Mickie Henson leaves the barber shop and on the way out gives the cleaner a £10 tip. After checking to see the surrounding area, the cleaner is straight on the phone to a person yet to be identified.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr John white is seen exiting a movie theater. When stopped by reporters and asked about his upcoming match he kept kayfabe with his comments before signing a few autographs for those he jusdged pure and free of sin.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique is walking through a park but suddenly she sits down on a bench without looking who already sits on the bank and eats some cookies but then she stands up and walks away.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen walking backstage after his match with the reaper. He walks by reaper and stares at him. he nods his head and walks on. Reaper looks on as madrox walks off


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr John white after emergin victorious in his match is seen backstage proclaiming the Lords work hgad been done.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen going into a locker room


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen sitting behind a big oak tree in the park, he is digging in to a cold can of beans. He seems to be enjoying them when all of a sudden Jennifer Ellison struts past and as Koses lifts the can up to his face she kicks it causing the beans to splatter all over his face. Koses looks very upset as Ellison struts off lauging hysterically. Once Jennifer is well away Koses starts to lick all of the spilt beans off of the ground.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I walk up seeing some skinny rat bastard on the ground.
What's the matter son have you no self respect,if you were any good you'd do jesus's will and go and die. now get out of my way.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

WWE referee Mickie Henson has sensationally quite WWE after a huge bust up with Vince McMahon over his future in FCW. Apparently Henson told Vince to "kiss his Black and White arse," after being told he had to choose between the two companies. After telling Vince, "I'm hardcore FC fucking W," he picked up a steel chair and smashed Vince in the head with it. Vince wasn't seriously hurt but apparantly his heart is broken after losing his best talent.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

FCW Commissioner H8X is making his way to the ring, holding something in a black bag.

John Trenton: Well we've all heard the rumors, and now the FCW Commissioner is making his way to the ring, I wonder what he has to say to us?

H8X:This week, marks a historic moment in FCW history. the reintroduction of one of the most prestigious championships in Freestyle Championship Wrestling. The MVP Championship! and this week we will crown a new FCW Champion! This week, the superstar who goes above and beyond and shines brighter and all others will be awarded the MVP championship. 

H8X Makes his way out of the ring and back up the ramp

John Trenton:OMG what a bombshell dropped on the FCW! what is the roster going to do about this!?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson does nothing.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay paced around the locker room area. He's wearing his regular street cloths. UG stops himself infront of a locker door that is wide open, he sighs as he slowly puts it to a shut. UG then looks around to see if any one watches and un-does his belt. UltraGay drops his pants, thankfully he's wearing boxers and begins to violently thrusting his hips into the locker door. After several thrust, UG steps back and pulls his pants up. UltraGay smiles and sees that he has left a rather large dent in the STEEL locker door. Satisfied and feeling that he left his mark, UG walks out of the looker room.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox walks by and looks at the dented locker UG just passed by. and sees the faded name tag of "Mo Nique" JM looks shocked, and then walks away from it whistling


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

After an embarrassing loss to a girl Gyro begins to cut himself backstage.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson enters the locker room and is startled by an overwhelming smell. He takes one hell of a big stiff and farts really really loud leaving a double-smell that only be described as "horrific". He notices a dint in a fellow wrestlers locker but can't make out the name from the distance he is at.

Mickie Henson walks out of the locker room feeling rather hungry.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay peaks his head into the locker room, seeing everyone walking by in confusion and fear. He licks his lips and grins. He then begins to mutter sick, twisted stuff that shouldn't be posted in any wrestling forum.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen backstage sitting down on a bench, the door swings open and Outback Jack and Big Daddy walk in, they sit next to him, then they start talking to Koses and being nice to him. Koses starts to relax and actually smiles for the first time in his life, it looks like Koses has made some friends.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

jet madrox walks by and slips $100 in koses's hand while he's passed out on a park bench


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses wakes up to find $100 in his hand. He stands up right away and runs right over the road to KFC. Then he buys himself 10 Ultimate Burger Meals and sits down and eats them.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UG looks around and begins to change himself in the middle of the back stage area. He throws his street cloths to the side and puts on a pair of high hears, a mini skirt and a tube top. UG walks to the side walk, preparing for his side job.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Bull catches a glimpse of UG putting on his drag queen outfit and doesn't know whether to puke or violently assault him. Ultimately, he decides that he wants no part of UltraGay after hearing rumors that he took out a locker in a fit of lust.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is seen looking distraught after his loss to a women. He looks super pissed. Koses walks passed him, carrying 9 of his 10 Ultimate Burger Meals and Tommy Destruction unloads with a vicious right hand to his face. Koses is sent down and Tommy Destruction pulls him back up, only to plant him with a Destructo Bomb. Destruction leaves Koses lying on the floor, where he is found by Jet Mardox who calls for some assistance. Koses is helped by the EMT's and is soon fine, he goes back and eats some more of his cold, dirty, Ultimate Burger Meals


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen backstage munching on his final 5 Ultimate Burger Meals. As he takes a sip of Pepsi, out of nowhere Cling Bean and Ghetto Anthony punch his lights out and then proceed to lift him up and ram him headfirst in to a locker. They then take off around the corner with his Ultimate Burger Meals but are soon stopped by Big Daddy and Outback Jack who easily kick the fatties ass and retrive the Ultimate Burger Meals. The nice men return the Ultimate Burger Meals to a dazed Koses who instantly snatches them out of their hands and skips up the corridor happily downing his beloved Ultimate Burger Meals.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction walks around the town, where people are laughing at him. He looks like's he could kill someone, he suddenly turns the corner and heads down into an alley. The cameraman tries to follow, but when he turns the corner, Tommy Destruction is gone


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox see this and ask himself "wtf is up with these burger meals?" and then walks away


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses savours his last Ultimate Burger Meal Burger.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

jet madrox gives koses another $1000 to buy food.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

But while Koses is skipping over to KFC the $1000 flys out of his hands and down the drain. Koses starts to weep and look down in to the drain when all of a sudden a car comes past and skids around the corner shooting mud all over Koses. Koses starts to cry and slumps over the road and in to a dark alley way.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM is seen backstage shaking Chris Mosses hand and wishing him the best

*Could this be a face turn for CM :shocked: )


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen listening to FCW Hardcore Revolution backstage


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cartman's mom advises him to hit the gym before his big in-ring debut but he says exercising is totally gay and turns on his Xbox 360 instead. "Sweet."


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM is seen watching a replay of his match where he hits the twist of fate then hits the GTS to move through to the next round.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen putting up a poster in the locker room for FCW Hardcore Revolution.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique is seen hanging up some posters from her opponents.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Many personnel from the FCW is seen looking all throughout the city, trying to find Tommy Destruction. Since he disappeared off the camera several hours ago, no one has seen or heard from him. As it gets too late, the FCW staff heads back into the arena, only to discover Tyson Matthews and Mo'Nique lying face down on the floor in the locker room, right next to each other. The letter 'T' is spray painted on Tyson Matthews back, while the letter 'D' is spray painted on Mo'Nique's back.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM walks in to the Matthews and Mo'Nique face down on the ground and says to him self "the ultimate game of cludo... Who did it and what was the weapon"


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the shark is looking for jeniffer as he has heard she wants some one on one with the watery one


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

-WR- said:


> CM walks in to the Matthews and Mo'Nique face down on the ground and says to him self "the ultimate game of cludo... Who did it and what was the weapon"


:lmao

Triple H with his backstage politics :side:

Mo'Nique is seen in a supermarket buying some coke, sugar and sugar cookies.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the shark is in the bookies putting money on himself winning the tv title,but its very short odds


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is said to be very angry with FCW officials after being switched matches for the upcoming TV show.

"I'm not totally pissed. I'm merely very angry. I would like a full explanation as to why I wasn't told personally of the decision. I found out about the change by checking the updated card. I expect this explanation very soon otherwise there will be hell to pay."


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

THE SHARK is busy beating up geordies. they are beneath the Shark


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

tommy destruction! *gasp*


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique is standing in front of a mirror. And suddenly the mirror begins to speak:"My gawd you are looking so hot though you should a bit more sugar cookies, darling!"


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson, Geordie all his life, reads the newspaper. He turns to the back back and notices the smelly scum are below his great team. He chuckles over the fact they're best player is a Geordie reject.

Henson closes the paper, folds it up, chuckles again, and takes a nap.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

ths Shark takes a little breather from beating up the roody poo Geordie scum to change his name by deed-poll to THE LAW. THE LAW then beats up a few more geordies,one of whom happens to be the devil himself,lee clark


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique is seen in a bar drinking a tea. She is surrounded by lots of good looking men but she rejects them all because she is only interested in her opponents.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Heat said:


> Mickie Henson is said to be very angry with FCW officials after being switched matches for the upcoming TV show.
> 
> "I'm not totally pissed. I'm merely very angry. I would like a full explanation as to why I wasn't told personally of the decision. I found out about the change by checking the updated card. I expect this explanation very soon otherwise there will be hell to pay."


*Statement from FCW Commissioner H8X: There are still people signing the contracts to come to FCW, and we dont want to leave these people out of the cards as were trying to make it the best it can be. Unfortunately, the card has already been made, so those who come in last, have to be put in the odd man out matches like the 4 way dance. I hope this clears up some confusion*


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Heat said:


> Mickie Henson is said to be very angry with FCW officials after being switched matches for the upcoming TV show.
> 
> "I'm not totally pissed. I'm merely very angry. I would like a full explanation as to why I wasn't told personally of the decision. I found out about the change by checking the updated card. I expect this explanation very soon otherwise there will be hell to pay."



the law is telling people that once he captures the TV TITLE and TAG TEAM TITLES he's gonna shut this geordies moaning mouth for good


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson told a fan;

"I can't take anything a scumbag says seriously becuase quite frankly they can't cut it. Personally I'm going for the World Championship. The poorer amoungst us are going for the TV and Tag Team Titles and I feel sorry for them.

That smelly mackem is as empty and laughable as this.

It's called a shit hole, but the shits don't go there much. They're too busy "doing stuff" with their family."


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law smells a feud. the Law also smells bullshit,and the Law is going back to the bookies and betting the house on Fr.JOHN WHITE winning the WORLD TITLE and mickie henson's geordie ass tapping out


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson told another fan;

"He must be in the stadium now then because it is full, or not so full of shit.

I don't feud with smelly Jabroni's like him.

And his confidence amazes I, Mickie Henson. He's betting on a match that isn't even booked and one someone else. What he should've said is "Mickie Henson will kick my losing scumball mackem ass wherever and whenever he wants to." End of."


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

h8x: there has been a change to the card, eric cartman, steve adams, and billy ace were the last to sign up, they get a 3 way dance. mickie henson and UG get a singles match for having signed up before them, if another signs up that match will go back to being a triple threat


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the law is phoning his online bookie. he's taken out a loan and bet it all on mickie hensons ass tapping out to UG.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rich Anderson is seen walking to the interview area to talk with Mike Harwood. He is going to respond to Fr. John White's comments earlier today. Let's see what "The Natural" has to say about his comments.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law is drinking a few cans of guinness to lower his centre of gravity,thus making him harder to throw around the ring


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

"SQUEAKY BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLS."

UltraGay runs around the back, only wearing woman underwear that shows 'too much' for the eye, scream Mickie Henson's nickname. 

"I'M REALLY GOING TO SEE IF THOSE BALLS SQUEAK DURING OUR MATCH! YOU HAVE A FLAVOR, MICKIE!"


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique makes a sexy photoshoot and sends the photos to her opponents.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law opens ANOTHER can of guinness


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique sees The Law pretty drunken and gives him a sexy smile.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law is not drunk enough,you sinner


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique realizes that The Law too drunk and that´s why he rejected her


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

After running around the back stage area, UG stops 10 feet from Mo'Nique

"....Oh shit."


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

UltraGay just stops because he doesn´t want to be around with sexy women because he is so gay


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay is more confused if Mo'Nique is a man or a lady.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Mique just found out that UltraGay is blind and deaf.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay puts a towel on, just finding out that he isn't facing Mickie. He walks around, seemingly over come with sadness.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is telling everybody backstage that he is greatest technical in the world today. They all just ignore him and walk away. "The Natural" tells everybody to go straight to hell.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

jet madrox high fives the natural and they walk off


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

"I'm going to hell anyway for being gay!" Screams UltraGay towards Anderson comment.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

madrox wonders where fr. john white is...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson and "Wicked" Jet Madrox are in the back talking about their match against Genesis. It looks like they are very focus.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Laws tag team partner is humping the sins out of an opponents mother. care to guess which opponent?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

After weeks of trainy Jennifer decide she needs a girls night out, hopefully she accepts. :$


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law sees jennifer at the bar and offers to buy her a drink


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

She accepts.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the law tells jennifer its now her round


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr John WHite comes in and kicks UG in the balls telling him he belongs on _queer eye for the straight guy _not FCW.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction walks into his locker room and see's a poster rolled up on the floor. He picks it up and unravels it, on which is a picture of Mo'Nique!! Tommy Destruction runs into the toilet and hurls.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Little do they know, UG has trained himself to have balls of STEEL. 

UltraGay kindly winks at John.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr John winks back...a little aroused.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

sinner!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

"ENOUGH WITH THE TEENAGE SOFTCORE!"

UltraGay dives at John!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

John sidesteps neatly and UG lands on Ric anderson.
They begin to have dirty man sex.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Begins to make wild animal sounds. People would mistake it for a circus gone wrong if they didn't see what was actually happening...


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

im thinkin i should bring in the network or something....


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction stumbles apon UG and Ric Anderson. Disgusted, he grabs a steel chair and beats the hell out of both of them, leaving them in a pool of their own blood on the floor. Tommy D is attacked by Tyson Matthews, the two brawl into the locker room. Mo'Nique charges at them and joins into the brawl. Eventually, the fight is stopped by FCW security


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The rest of the wrestlers on the roster see the commotion going on and slowly back away, making sure to cover their buttholes...


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

But out of nowhere The Great Tit appears! He applies a gruesome Eyepicker to Mo'Nique before he disappears into the ventilation system thus making his first impact on FCW..


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Walking back to the locker room, Bull spots The Great Tit flying about. He grabs a nearby Louisville Slugger and swats Tit out of the arena, leaving a pile of feathers fluttering in the air. "This place is getting fucking weird," Bull says to nobody in particular and keeps on walking.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is shown training in a ring, he's destroying countless men. 2 Men are left, he picks one up and plants him with the Destructo Bomb, before he picks up the other and scores with the Destructo Cutter. He pins both, gets up and exits the ring, looking extremely confident heading into his upcoming triple threat match


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law has just woken up.he's in a good mood cos he got some last night


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen walking down a hall backstage when all of a sudden he bumps in to Jennifer Ellison. A smile spreads across Jennifer's face as she apoliges to Koses before giving him a big hug. Koses visibly nuts himself and Jennifer just laughs before waving goodbye and heading off down the hall, as she is about to turn the corner she spins around and blows a kiss to Koses. Koses nuts himself again.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction turns the corner and walks into the locker room and heads over to his bags. A note is stuck into his bag, he picks it up and reads 'I Love You, Mo'Nique <3' Tommy Destruction looks disturbed, he then looks like he has an idea. He takes the note and puts it in Tyson Matthews bag, before he writes another note that says 'I Love you too Mo'Nique, Tyson Matthews <3.' He sneaks into the womens locker room and puts it in Mo'Nique's bag before he leaves, hoping that Mo'Nique will start to take her attention off him and put it all on Tyson Matthews


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jennifier is talking the other girls of FCW talking about the l;atest gossip around the place.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction walks up to the divas and starts to hit on them


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses walks around the corner to see all the divas run away from Tommy Destruction in disgust.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

Billy Ace is in the local KFC and eats some BBQ chicken. Fan stops by to ask autograph, but Ace tells him where to put his "damn pencil".


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is taking the wallpaper off the walls. he can afford to do this as he has a couple of easy matches this week and doesn't need to train


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

After collpsing earlier in the week, Mickie Henson was recently pictured leaving a very black room;










Although in such a state, he is said to be ready to win his debut FCW match.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law is pondering whether to go out on the drink tonight................


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique is in the locker room and eats some sugar until there is nothing left anymore. So she looks for her bag. She finds it and suddenly she notices that there is something in it, she pulls it out and she says:'I love you too Mo'Nique, Tyson Mathews <3'! You see that she feels good about this but she can only love one man. Who will this man be, Tommy Destruction or Tyson Mathews?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Bull is walking down a hallway when he spots his opponent for next week's main event First Blood Match, Mickie Henson. "Get that damn neck brace off, boy. I don't want any excuses after I kick your ass next week and establish myself as THE dominant force in FCW." The two exchange shoves and harsh words before being separated by FCW security. "You're lucky there's security here, because I just might have finished you and your pathetic career right here and now!" Bull screams at Mickie while being drug away.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan is minding his own business backstage, when The Great Tit walks up to him and says "If you don't watch yourself, I'll cripple you just like I did your brother, Butcher Branagan!" Reverend stands up and challenges The Great Tit to a match.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is seen smiling in the locker room. He must be happy because we have just learned that in two weeks, "The Natural" will face the Fr. John White in a steel cage match. That has become one of the hottest feuds in FCW.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson feels sorry for The Bull(shit). Even though The Bull(shit) has stuck his nose in Mickie's business, Mickie he only see's him as a joke and about as much of a threat as a particle of dust. 

Apparently he is 100% completely focused on his upcoming PPV match and the consequences surrounding a potential, but hugely unlikely defeat.

His injuries are said to be healing fast but he hasn't forgotten the being who caused them. No word on the punishment UG will recieve.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay looks at Mickie and slightly grins before shouting. 

"IMAGINE WHAT YOUR ASS IS GOING TO LOOK LIKE AFTER OUR MATCH. I'M GOING TO PLAY YOU LIKE A FLUTE!"


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

TheHitmanHart said:


> Reverend Branagan is minding his own business backstage, when The Great Tit walks up to him and says "If you don't watch yourself, I'll cripple you just like I did your brother, Butcher Branagan!" Reverend stands up and challenges The Great Tit to a match.


The Great Tit floats silently in the air while staring down Reverend Branagan. After a little pause, he says in a Mayweatherish way: "I accept!"
Reverend Branagan turns his back and starts to walk away. The Softspoken One soars above Branagans head and plants a huge Holy Crap right on his forehead, momentarily blinding The Reverend. While blinded, The Tit of Tits utters a quick "This is for my master, The Great Woody!".
One brutal Blueballs later and Reverend Branagan is down to his knees in pain. Mo'Nique appears and wonders what the commotion is all about.
She only catches a quick glimpse of The Great Tit as he once again disappears into the ventilation system.. Mo'Nique stands there wondering, did I hear something about The Great Woody? I wonder what happened..


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is opening ANOTHER can of Guinness


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique suggets The Law to drink some water with sugar because alcohol is bad.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay puts his arm over Mo'Nique shoulder, still thinking that she's all man.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique finds UG very attractive until she realises that he is gay (she noticed the sound of a vibrator out of his ass) and she removes his arm.  Mo'Nique doesn´t like gay people. She only likes men who are brave enough to handle with sexy women


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

It wasn't actually a viberator, it was his phone going off.

"Hold on, I have to take this."

UG slowly walks off, hoping to get the phone in time before it goes to voice mail.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Mo'Nique thinks that there is a voice coming out of UG anus


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan awakens from the attack from The Great Tit, and starts to doubt himself, but then he sees his family picture hanging in his locker...



He knows what needs to be done...


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Announcement From FCW GM H8X:

The Great Tit, The Big Def, and Rev Branagan have been added to a 3 way dance for the tv title tournament. 
The bombshell championship match between Mo'Nique, Jennifer Ellison, and Jessica Alba is still on
Remember, the person who scores the most points this week wins the MVP Championship
Jessica Alba Still needs to decide her opponent for the FCW Title Tournament


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is sitting in his locker room, watching TV and eating McDonalds


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Cm is seen leaving the arena in his 350z


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is off to drink a few beers and hopefully get nipped into his mates girlfriends best friend. i'll let you know


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

The Great Tit decides to relax with a puddle of beer after crapping all over Reverend.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jennifer sings some autograph in the local town whilst shopping.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

After being totally crapped on by The Great Tit, Reverend Branagan decides to visit his now paralyzed brother, Butcher. 










Butcher tells him not to fight The Great Tit, because the same thing will happen to him. Reverend says he must exact revenge on The Tit, before he can focus on winning the TV championship.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM is seen out at a cafe having some lunch with friends.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is seen backstage, taking a moment to relax and watch the Brewers kick the living shit out of the Giants. Mike Hardwood walks in and asks Bull about Mickie Henson's latest comments. "Mickie can talk all he wants, but we both know that this match is as one-sided as it gets. And as for his PPV match, he had better just focus on our match this week. Because, Mickie, if you're not careful, you're not even going to make it to Retalliation," says Bull.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is shown playing pool at a nearby club


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is said to be feeling even more sorry for The Bull after The Bull admitted Mickie Henson will win the most one sided match in the history of FCW. Mickie is said to be amused by he fact a Jabroni is celebrating getting a rub off of him and at the same time getting his Bull ass destroyed.

"I can't believe the destruction that some westlers are willing to take just to get in the ring with me and get some exposure on my back. Although it's funny for wrestlers as powerful as me watching these jabroni's get beaten to within an inch of their lives, they still have their families to feed and I am actually considering holding back. I'll beat him easily, but I'll give him a chance to live the rest of his life at least to a semi-normal extent. Plus I want to save my big moves for the PPV against scumbag."


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

scumbag? ^^^^^^^nice orton pic,awful barcode pic^^^^^^^^^^
The Law is watching the boro v manchester united match. he's in a good mood cos Sunderland won yesterday


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

jet madrox is seen talking to FCW GM H8X


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" is seen listening to some music. He is listening to some Moby.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

note from FCW GM H8X:

to those people involved in tag matches, if you do not get your picks in by tomorrow before 6PM pacific time, your partners points will be doubled to make up the difference. be sure to get them in. this goes out to Fr. John White, The Law, and Rick Anderson


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

tHE lAW is readin POWERSLAM and FSM Magazines. there is no mention of him in either of them


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen sitting on his park bench reading a newspaper that he found in the bin.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan ponders life. He wonders if he'll ever find a woman that he can settle down with. Branagan pops some pain pills, because he knows that H8X will "lose the paperwork" if he fails a drug test. Branagan falls asleep...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Heat said:


> Mickie Henson is said to be feeling even more sorry for The Bull after The Bull admitted Mickie Henson will win the most one sided match in the history of FCW. Mickie is said to be amused by he fact a Jabroni is celebrating getting a rub off of him and at the same time getting his Bull ass destroyed.
> 
> "I can't believe the destruction that some westlers are willing to take just to get in the ring with me and get some exposure on my back. Although it's funny for wrestlers as powerful as me watching these jabroni's get beaten to within an inch of their lives, they still have their families to feed and I am actually considering holding back. I'll beat him easily, but I'll give him a chance to live the rest of his life at least to a semi-normal extent. Plus I want to save my big moves for the PPV against scumbag."


The Bull is backstage in the locker room, holding what appears to be a photo. "Mickie, Mickie, Mickie, when will you learn? I realize that you aren't very intelligent, due to the fact that you have to steal words like Jabroni from The Rock, but you've hit an all-time low here. I think you seem to be confusing the two of us, because I'm the one doing you a favor by letting you into the ring with me. When that bell rings and you look across the ring and see The Bull staring back at you, maybe it will hit you that you're out of your league and out of your mind. It's funny you should mention families too, Mickie, because I seem to have gotten my hands on a picture of yours. Hmmm, cute wife, maybe I'll give her a call after your funeral" The Bull holds up a picture of Mickie's family and sets it on fire, laughing maniacally.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is actually confused. Confused as to why The Bull is using everything he has to say and using it himself instead of coming up with his own comments.

"It's strange," he said. "And as for "Jabroni," well The Rock is a good friend of mine and he gave me permission to use that saying considering he hasn't used it in along time. But if anyone is copying someone else's names it The Bull. Where have I heard that before? Killer spelt backwards?"

We would also like to point out Mickie Henson isn't maried, and doesn't have any kids, or even a camera for that matter. The Bull obviously has someone else's photograph.

We would like to confirm that the photograph features The Law and his family. They have the distinct inbred look about them. We will try and get comments from his as soon as possible.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

"bull,you bastard! why are you burning a picture of The Laws family"??


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson today rubbished rumours that he sensationally quit WWE after a fight with Vince McMahon earlier this week. "No. If you watched Smackdown this week you would've noticed I refereed the match."

And on the subject of his recent injuries sustained by the comments and actions of UG, "I'm 90% ready right now to wrestle, but by the time I get into the ring with UG I'll be 100%. I just hope I don't collapse again"


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

this week,the Law has been mostly watching UFC THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is currently thinking. His thoughts are that anyone in FCW with first name "The" is clearer incapable of winning a match.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is currently laughing his head off. he's laughing at how dumb geordies are


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

BK: What are you talking about Heat? What does Rellik have to do with anything?

The Bull makes his way to the ring and has a determined look on his face. "Ok listen up hicks! Tonight I have two matches, a 3 Way Dance with Blitzkreig and Jonathan Hell and then in the Main Event, a First Blood Match with Mickie James...I mean Henson. After I get done destroying Hell and making him wonder if he ever wants to set foot in this arena again, I'll be finishing a feud with James...I mean Henson. That's right, I said finishing. You see, over the past week, I've learned that Mickie isn't worth my time in the ring, in the locker room, or anywhere else. As soon as our match tonight is over, you people won't have to sit through another second of Bull/Mickie garbage because Mickie just doesn't stack up to me, and I'm on to bigger and much better things. Consider yourself lucky, Mickie, because the people of FCW have yet to see how demented I really can be. One more thing, before I leave. Law, that wasn't a picture of your family, but even if it was, what are you going to do about it? If you want to settle this in the ring, come see me after Retalliation."


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is clever enough to realise that a dumb person cannot speak and that a smelly monkey mackem with first name "The" really wishes he lived a few miles North.

Mickie Henson also finds The Bull's comments irrelevant and did not know he was facing The Bull tonight.

*BK*

Johnny "The Bull" Stamboli/Rellik/Killer Spelt Backwards/Jobber.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law wishes all geordies were extinct. maybe when he rules the world,they will be..........


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson is gettting ready for his big match against the The Grim Reaper.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

H8X said:


> note from FCW GM H8X:
> 
> to those people involved in tag matches, if you do not get your picks in by tomorrow before 6PM pacific time, your partners points will be doubled to make up the difference. be sure to get them in. this goes out to Fr. John White, The Law, and Rick Anderson


My picks are in though
I assume I have the same picks for both matches?No?


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^also assuming this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Heat said:


> Mickie Henson is clever enough to realise that a dumb person cannot speak and that a smelly monkey mackem with first name "The" really wishes he lived a few miles North.
> 
> Mickie Henson also finds The Bull's comments irrelevant and did not know he was facing The Bull tonight.
> 
> ...


BK: Ah, thanks for clearing that up. I looked it up on Wikipedia and that all went down during the few years I didn't watch wrestling. Lol at the Full Blooded Italians. Also, you're right about the match, I thought we had one tonight, my bad.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric Cartman is chilling backstage with his boys Stan Marsh, Kyle Broflovski and Leopold 'Butters' Stotch. Still no sign of his opponents Steve Adams and Billy Ace. Pussies.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jennifier is working out in the gym with The Natural Anderson.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan just sold his house in Atlanta. For some reason the authorities want to talk to him...


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay begins to go on the prowl, his time growing near.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro shows up to the FCW taping on Acid.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is in the locker room taping his hands and getting ready for his upcoming 3 Way Dance. 

Mike Hardwood approaches and asks, "Bull, what are your thoughts on making your FCW debut tonight?" 

Bull says, "Woody, tonight is going to be a history-making night. All of the fans on FCW are in for a real treat, as I will be making my official in-ring debut. Even though the outcome of my match is pretty much a foregone conclusion, everyone here tonight should feel honored that they are getting to see the next great FCW champion live and in action. As for my opponents, if you guys are smart, you'll stay out of the arena tonight and not even make an appearance because if you do, you'll experience suffering that you never thought possible."


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

note from h8x:
to those who have made their picks in the tag matches, your fine. it was a just in case. and your picks are good for both matches! so have no fear


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM is seen backsage awaiting his match


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson has gone AWOL until the head managment and staff in FCW start spelling his name correctly. Until all references to his name are changed, Mickie Henson will not be showing his face around these parts.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Bull is backstage talking with an unidentified female when Mike Hardwood comes by.

Hardwood: "Bull, with your First Blood Match with Mickie Henson rapidly approaching, how do you feel about his latest comments?"

Bull: "Well, Woody, I have mixed emotions really. Part of me enjoys the fact that Mickie, which is a feminine name by the way, is so willing to turn tail and run when he knows his judgement day is drawing nearer. Mickie needed an excuse to get out of town before our match, and this was the most creative thing he could come up with. On the other hand, it pisses me off that he's trying to duck out of another match with me. Mickie, if you're scared, just say something. It would be better for both of us if you would come out and admit that you fear for your life when you're in my presence rather than just run away. The clock is ticking Mickie...what will you choose?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

About 2 hours ago Mickie Henson was spotted leaving the FCW arena. We were amazed that he was carrying H8X's filing cabinet above his head. Mickie put the cabinet in the back of his black and white van and left the parking lot driving west in the direction of Toys 'R' Us.

Will Mickie Henson still be competing in his next match?

Only he knows...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

"The Natural" Rick Anderson has just learned that he we be facing The Clash next week. He says, "Who the hell is The Clash".


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law informs THE NATURAL that The Clash are an excellent Brit rock band from the late 70s/early 80s. The Law hopes the Clash kicks The Naturals ass


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is in his dressing room making a phone call and talking in hushed tones. When the cameraman tries to get a closer look, Bull knocks the camera out of his hands and slams the door in his face.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cartman is backstage with Kyle, Stan and Butters trying to come up with a cool nickname he can use. So far Kyle has suggested asshole, fatass and dumbass. "Very funny, Kyle. Very funny."


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox walks backstage from the ring with his new FCW Tag Title, 

Mike Harwood:"Jet! Jet! what do you have to say on your win tonight!?"

Jet Madrox:"You see this!! this is FCW!!! The FCW Connection is the best thing goin today! And there aint no provin that wrong!"


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is congratulated by his friends Outback Jack and Big Daddy after he successfully advanced to the semi finals of the World Title Tournament by kicking Jennifer Ellison's fat ass.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction walks back out through the curtain after his huge win in the triple threat match. People runs up to congratulate him, but he pushes them away and says, "Chris Moss, next week, I am going to kick your ass and soon enough, I will be the next FCW TV champ because i am the most dominate force in the FCW"


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses, outback Jack, and Big Daddy laugh at Tommy Destruction for saying the exact same thing he said last week and the week before that and every other time he speaks. Jack, Daddy, and Koses are getting extremely bored of the "Most Dominate Force in FCW!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction beats the crap out of Koses, Outback Jack and Big Daddy with a sledgehammer before he leaves


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is said to be angry at the unprofessionalism of FCW managment. He is questioning the decision of booking him in two matches next week. He is also pissed off at having his name spelt wrong on the card again.

As we reported earlier this week, Henson went AWOL but returned for his recent match. However, after a lackluster performance that resulted in a defeat, he left the arena and hasn't been seen since.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is happy today,despite his loss. its a geordie free environment backstage


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

*Reverend Branagan* is very pleased with his win over The Great Tit & The Big Def, but he knows there's a lot of work to be done if he wants to win the TV title, and with no friends backstage, he has to watch his own back...


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson has been spotted circling the FCW arena in a Helicopter. The black and white chopper was seen about 1 hour ago before it flew off into the distance. Behind the helicopter hung a large banner with the current premiership table on. In bold was Newcastle United and below them, also in bold, were Sunderland/Scumberland. Beside the table was the word, in capital letters and italics, "LOL!"

What the hell is Mickie Henson up to?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitch is seen in the nearest gym working out, and looking quite displeased. He starts using the punching bag, and it's not long before he starts punching the wall leaving huge dents. He's then asked to leave, and while leaving, he punches a gym instructor. Hitch is then banned from the local gym.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Jack Hostal has been spotted for the first time since his recent contract discussions with FCW. This guy looks like he means buisness, and buisness it will be. When we caught him getting into his Towncar he had this to say: " Beware the Ransom Note"


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Jet Madrox and "The Natural" Rick Anderson are celebrating their FCW Tag Team title victory when The Bull's music hits. He makes his way to the ring and grabs a chair. Fr. John White and The Law are stumbling to their feet and the Bull slides into the ring. The other four men in the ring look surprised, not expecting to see Bull. He looks all four men up and down, and then bashes John White with the chair, followed by a shot on The Law. Both men are laid out and Bull drops the chair. He approaches Anderson and Madrox, grabs both of their arms, and raises them in the air.

John Trenton:"Oh my God! What is the meaning of this?! What is The Bull doing out here?!"


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Stewie Griffen is trying to package himself for the ladies.

It doesn't work.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

UltraGay walked around the back stage area, happy that he managed to pick up over Mickie. 

He did, how ever, find out that his balls _do_ squeak...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr John white is seen beating up a 7 year old backstage when his 2 losser were made fun of.

White is also considering other offers as he feels management isn't giving him a sufficent push.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric Cartman has gone into intense training ahead of his grudge match with Steve Adams next week. He wrestles Billy Ace in the same night but he's not really thinking about that douche, he's focused on beating the current MVP champ, Steve 'The ***' Adams.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is shown preparing for his matches


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen washing his dirty rag at the local laundry. He appears to be naked as his only rag is in the washing machine.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law see's Koses is naked and strips off himself. He loves nakedness


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is back at the FCW arena. He was spotted earlier today arriving in his van which has been painted black and white. When questioned about his current opinions on FCW managment he responded with a slight moan followed by "shit!"


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jennifer ellsion was caught going to a the next FCW tapping with a brad new sports car.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

After winning his 3-way match and getting one step closer to winning the Television championship. Gyro takes some LSD to celebrate.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^THE LAW calls you a sinner^^^^^^^^^


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

^^^^^ Mickie Henson calls you a loser. ^^^^^


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^^^^^^ Jennfier Ellison calls you both a sinner and loser


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

^^^^^ Mickie Henson and probably The Law say you failed, with a capital F. ^^^^^


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

CM_Jobber said:


> ^^^^^^^^^THE LAW calls you a sinner^^^^^^^^^





Heat said:


> ^^^^^ Mickie Henson calls you a loser. ^^^^^





TheSoulStalker said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Jennfier Ellison calls you both a sinner and loser





Heat said:


> ^^^^^ Mickie Henson and probably The Law say you failed, with a capital F. ^^^^^



While completely going insane Gyro beats the holy hell out of all the people above leaving them a bloody mess as paramedics check on them.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull meets Gyro backstage and gives him a shot with a chair. "You don't hit a girl, ya punk!" screams Bull. "I'm the biggest asshole in FCW and even I wouldn't stoop that low."


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson brushes off his wounds, stands up and walks over Gyro's motionless body. He takes out some spray paint that he just so conveniantly has in his pocket and draws an outline around Gyro's body.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro finally regains consciousness and drugs the Bulls water and he passes out. Then leaves the area and watches the Cosby show in his hotel.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull bolts upright and shakes out the cobwebs. "I gotta stop partying so late," says Bull after waking from his power nap. He walks past the spray-painted outline that Mickie traced and chuckles at how feminine Gyro's figure looks.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro calls The Bull a fat cow and he runs back to his hotel crying his eyes out. He then watches movies on Lifetime and eats chocolate ice cream as he talks to his mom on the phone.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is a little confused, because Gyro was at his hotel room and then magically appeared out of nowhere to deliever a simple-minded insult. He does like the sound of chocolate ice cream, but decides to pummel Gyro with a series of right hands while Mickie Henson and The Law hold him down first.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

In other news, Mike Henson falls of a cliff.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

We must point out this is not FCW's Mickie Henson.

Mickie Henson is a common name. We apologize for any misunderstandings or suicides that could've been avoided.

Damn we're getting sued.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is shown at a nearby pub, drinking a beer


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Doddsy said:


> Tommy Destruction is shown at a nearby pub, drinking a beer


the Law is in the same pub. Tommy Destruction is drunk off 2 pints. The Law is on his 12th and is still going strong


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan reflects on his vicious triple threat victory from last week.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr John White is seen talking to The LAw backstage,
he is also urging people to participate in the upcoming Lost mafia game which is linked in his sig


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

THE LAW agrees if Fr.John buys him a pint of guinness down the Guide Post


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Law and Fr. John go out and get wasted together.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro is seen eating a Gyro before he boards the airplane to go to a Make a Wish charity and will meet one lucky fan.

Later that day he gets heavily drunk and passes out on the make a wish kid and vomited on him.

The kid was so happy. Gyro saves the day.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction is shown beating up a couple of jobbers, he easily destroys them and tosses them out of the ring.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

H8X is seen discussing this weeks match ups with the FCW Connection


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro is seen running around the area at a house show yelling wrestling's fake! FCW is fake! He seemed to have Overdosed on some type of drug. He passed out in the ring and had to be removed by 3 referees. While fans chanted GYRO! GYRO! GYRO!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Outback Jack is laughing at his pink slip, still wondering why he was "fired."


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan is about to leave for his day job, working at a video store.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

the FCW connection are seen walking backstage with the tag team championships


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Koses is seen wasted on his locker room floor. GM H8X spots him there and decides tata enough is enough and fires Koses. Then a long blond haired man with purple sunnies walks past, his name is Shamus. H8X sees him and tells him to come over. Then he announces that Shamus is going to be the replacement for Koses in the World Title semi final. Shamus says that he will not let H8X down and it is already fact that "The Natural Blond" will win the FCW World Title.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson finds this angle lame.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

A vignette is show of "The Natural" Rick Anderson inside of a MMA ring beating up a MMA fighter. He says "The Clash, this is the beatdown that I will give to you." "The Natural is seen laughing and smiling as he is beating the crap out of the MMA fighter.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is seen backstage combing his luscious hair and cleaning his purple sunnies.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

A Hype Video for Peter Cottontail is shown saying the the best debut in FCW histroy is coming


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Clark Kent is now on the roster. Expect 3 9-month title reigns bitches!!!

With an offensive repertoire consisting of 3 moves, this guy is guaranteed to headline PPV's, win championships and draw fans.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tommy Destruction walks past the newcomer of Peter Cottontail. He stares at the rabbit, with a confused expression on his face, he turns away shaking his head. He starts to walk again, when a easter egg collides with the back of his head, he turns around, looking angry and see's Peter Cottontail hopping away

He walks into the office of H8X and demands his name to be changed from Tommy Destruction to Tom Dodds. H8X agrees and he leaves now under the name of Tom Dodds

*Tommy Destruction is now called Tom Dodds*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is seen walking backstage with Jet Madrox and Rick Anderson. The Tag Team champs are carrying their belts and the three seem to be making their way out to the ring.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

A vignette runs hyping the upcoming debut of Macaulay Culkin. It was a clip of him outsmarting robbers that were trying to get into his house. Macaulay Culkin then was seen walking backstage, he seemed angry


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus bumps in to Culkin backstage causing all of Shamus' cocktail to spill over his trousers. Shamus is not happny so he lifts Culkin up on to his knees and spanks him hard until he cries. Then Culkin runs off and cries for mummy.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin goes to the entrance of Shamus dressing room. He has fishing wire, he has it going along the bottom of the door. Shamus walks into his room and trips over, then macaulay Culkin runs into the dressing room and starts to spank Shamus.

He says " how do you like that you poohead"


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

*The screen cuts backstage where you see Colonel Sanders feeding Macaulay Culkin some chicken.* 

*Colonel:* Does it taste good

*Culkin:* It doesnt taste as good as that lollipop

*Colonel:* Well then time for the 7 secret herbs and spices 
*
Culkin:* what's that???

*The colonel connects with 6 punches followed by a RKO. As he is leaving he says*

*Colonel:* That Bitch


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

*Chris Moss is in the locker room, looking through his stuff. Tom Dodds walks past and see's him, he knows this is the perfect opportunity. He sneaks in and attacks him from behind, he grabs him and tosses him head first through the wall.* 

*Dodds - *The TV Title will be MINE!!! And there is nothing you or anybody else can do about it!

*Dodds spits on the broken body of Moss before he leaves*


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson has just gotten home from the Portsmouth match. He reads the other results and chuckles. He then mutters "losing scumbags" under his breathe. A mob of scumbags try to attack him by bashing down his front door but they miserably fail. Mickie simply opens the door and beats down 1 ass, 2 asses, 3 asses, 4 asses, 5 asses, 6 asses. By that time all other 126 asses have ran down the street and are contemplating suicide. Mickie shuts his front door and finishes off eating his crumpets and drinking his coffee.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan has just been drafted to Knockout.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr. John White is ready to show Reverend Branagan that there's room for only 1 man of the cloth in this business. 

I will be victorious in battle of the brands.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds walks up to the noticeboard, and see's he's been drafted to Knockout. He looks happy about this


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shoots Tom Dodds?......pleeeaaassseeeeee


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Your a tool:no:


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is wondering whether he is being reffered to.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Not you, Heat, Alex is a tool


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh shit..Heat..he was talking bout you bitch slap him plz.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

^^lol


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah bitch slap the wank, does anyone else agree that the whole tough guy thing of Tommy Destruction and tom dodds is getting really boring. All he seems to do every second promo is beat someone up and then say he is the most dominant force in FCW! Lol.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

That kind of gimmick is lame, without a doubt, although people can choose to take their gimmick whichever way they want to.

The shoot is serious business and will re-shape FCW forever.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah Alex, and some guy who wear's purple sunnies and does absolutely nothing is awesome!!


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea. Sunnies in general are lame. Just take a look at this dweeb;


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

i think he means he's shooting on FCW Management


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah I know that, just Alex doesn't


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Well that's the second topic I could shoot on that has come up in this thread.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

well what are you shooting on, why don't you just do it now?

P.S. Shouldn't this be in the discussion thread?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

I didn't have anything to shoot on although I can now shoot on FCW managment. Great idea.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

please keep this as the lockeroom area thread, use the discussion thread for all shoots and discussion


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr. White is seeing vomiting as Mickie Henson keeps blabbing about shooting..

COULD YOU PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!???

If not it's ok.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

madrox walks by hearing this and laughs


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Chelseafan said:


> Fr. White is seeing vomiting as Mickie Henson keeps blabbing about shooting..
> 
> COULD YOU PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!???
> 
> If not it's ok.


Back it up...

I guess it's all ok then.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know really.

All I do know at the PPV 

There's gonna be a battle of Jobber teams..in SUnderland vs Newcastle..Oshit yea.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Heat said:


>


Shamus sees this picture and laughs at how gay Doddsy is. (because the pic is of Doddsy)


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro is backstage complaining to some fellow wrestlers about his current role in FCW. 

He later smokes a ton of pot with Mike Harwood at eats 30 White castle burgers


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Yea. Two British teams.

Is he not your tag?


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

madrox thinks to himself thats my kind of party


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson laughs at the fact the co-owner of FCW attends gay orgies.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes. British Still I;d prefer to be sucessful.
This football team stuf is childish. I apologise.

And yea he is my partner.... for the moment:side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro looks for a tag team partner so he can be tag champs and TV champion in the near future.

He then take too many pain killers and passes out on a diva.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

H8X Plugs FCW hardcore Revolution II

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/403091-fcw-hardcore-revolution-ii.html


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macualay Culkin sees he has been put on the FCW brand Knockout. The same brand as Shamus.

Macaulay Culkin is seen with an evil looking grin on his face.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus tells Culkin that he is a little brat and that he doesn't belong in the ring with big tough men like himself.


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The screen cuts to the Colonels dressing room, showing him throwing darts at a picture of Macaulay Culkins Head while making chicken


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is seen backstage rummaging through his bag

"where on earth is my binky bear" he says

He continues to look, he empties his whole bag on the floor but still no binky bear

"SHAMUS!!" Macaulay screams

Macaulay storms out of the room


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is seen with Culkin's binky bear, he takes one look at it before ripping it's head off.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is again seen backstage, he is still angry

He storms into Shamus locker room and sees his binky bears head on the ground

He looks at Shamus' bag and unzips his pants, he begins to urinate all over Shamus' belongings


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus Grandma sees what Culkin has done so she spanks the young boy and makes him lick everything clean.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin refuses to lick up the mess and gives Shamus' Grandma a kick in her testicles

She falls to the ground so Macualay Culkin pulls her mask off. It is Shamus, Macaulay Culkin mounts Shamus and starts laying right hands into Shamus, he then starts to bite him

Macaulay Culkin leaves the room with Shamus a bloody mess


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus takes off another mask and reveals that he is actually Culkin's mother. Culkin's mother looks super pissed at what her son has done to her, so she goes chasing after him with a water gun.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is getting a bit ridiculous


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Your right lol, Shamus writes a sorry letter to Culkin.


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

that was the strangest thing i have ever read


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

a hype video is shown for Tom Dodds. The words, 'A Change Is Coming' appears throughout the video


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

the colonel is going to hit both Culkin and Acid with the 7 secret herbs and spices so he can collect a win in his debut match


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail is hopping down the hallway
He runs into The Colonel on his way down
he hands him an easter chicken
and hops away
The Colonel takes a bite of the chicken and throws up as it turns out it is made out of..
something that isnt chocolate


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel is shown in his locker room toilet throwing up all over the place. 
after he was finished he got up with an angry look and yelled out "COTTONTAIL"!!!!!! 
he runs out of his locker room in pursiut of the rabbit


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel is shown sprinting down the hallway after Peter Cottontail. He sees Peter Cottontail on the ground laughing at him, this makes the colonelangry so he delivers a 7 secret herbs and spices to the rabbit


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

FCW Security tries to break up cottontail and macaulay


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

lol I think u mean Cottontail and The Colonel

The Security is trying too break them up
but The Colonel is super angry and just kicks at Cottontail while hes down
EMTs attend too Cottontail who is onthe ground 
his fur is a dark red


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

It shows The Colonel in his locker room trying to calm down


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail leaves the Doctors room backstage
he is covered in bandages and is searching for the Colonel
he is carrying one hell of a big chocolate egg with him


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel was walking around the backstage area when out of nowhere peter cottontail comes out and throws a solid easter egg the size of a basketball at the colonels head knocking him out


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel is found on the ground by Macaulay Culkin and he screams like a little girl until someone came. Finally the EMT's arrived to take him to hospital. The Colonel has been givin a concussion.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

*Cottontail laughs at Colonel and hops away as the doctors attend too The Colonel*


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro talks to a diva and tells her after he wins the T.V. tile he will rape her. She more then excited to hear this news.


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

*HAHAHA*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

BK: You're a sick individual Postage...lol

The Bull is walking backstage and bumps into UltraGay. Not a physical bump, mind you, but a figurative bump, since UG would probably try to hump Bull into submission otherwise. "Hey, UG, glad I ran into you. Listen, I'm sure you've heard by now that you and I have a TV Title tourney match this week. I just want to let you know that I'm going to take it easy on you in that match. After the brand split, I won't even be in contention for the TV Title, so it's not really that big of a deal to me. I also don't want to hurt you, because then people will be at my throat calling it a hate crime, and that's the last thing I need on my record right now. Sound like a deal?" UG thinks it over and agrees, then begins to walk away. Bull grabs a flourescent light bulb off the ceiling and says, "Wait, UG, there's one more thing," UG turns around and Bull smashes the bulb into UG's skull, busting him open. "I forgot to mention that I'm going to make your life hell between now and then. Have fun with your blood!"


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

madrox high fives the bull and laughs


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro is seen backstage with some condoms, two hookers, ice pack, cocaine and the tag team belts he stole from the champs.

What could be going on? A new strategy to win his match against Big Daddy V this week to be qualified for the semi finals for the TV title?


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

*Peter Cottontail pokes head into Gyros dressing room looking for The Colonel
he pokes his head out of the dressing room and slams the door
he then grabs a bucket outta no where and throws up in it
he walks away with a sick look on his face*


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^^Gyro found a bucket of vomit laying around and was dared to drink it by one of the guys backstage for twenty dollars. Gyro earned that money with pride.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is in the back, watching Gyro drink the vomit. He quickly grabs the bucket off him and adds to it


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

*FCW World Title Contest*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/403139-fcw-want-shot-world-title.html


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

A second hype video for Tom Dodds is shown, this time the words are '2 Weeks'


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

A promo is cut about the rivalry between cottontail and the colonel


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is shown making out with Jennifer Ellison backstage.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

^^^^^^^^
Tom Dodds walks in on them and on closer inspection, its a blowup doll with Jennifer Ellisons face stuck on. Tom Dodds walks away, shaking his head


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

But thing is Tom is half blind and it is in fact Jennifer Ellison.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

But Tom is not half blind, he knows what he saw and he spreads it around the locker room, Macaulay Culkin laughs especially hard


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus just shakes his head and laughs at Dodds. Shamus knows he is just jealous.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Mike Harwood and Tom Dodds round up the locker room, they all watch Shamus make out with a blow-up doll. Everyone starts to laugh really hard, Shamus spins around and looks horrified. He runs away, crying like a little girl


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus thinks Tom is really cool and has heaps of friends.....


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

.............Tom knows this is true


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

......the colonel thought it was hilarious when Shamus was making out with a doll and thinks shamus should change the colour of his sunnies to somehting a little less gay


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is walking around the city, he stops at a local bar and walks in, minutes later he leaves with a really hot chick


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

he wishes


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macualay Culkin is known backstage as a sex machine

He is often seen cheating on Mila Kunis with various sexy ladies


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

don't you mean cheating on michael jackson


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel is eagerly looking forward to his match with Macaulay Culkin and Acid


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail is studying The Colonels work
a KFC training video and his wrestling training videos


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel is starting to take this a bit more seriously and decides to study Cottontail. He hired a spy in cottontails trainer Santa Claus and has now got an upper hand.
but as he got back to his appartment he realises that his training videoes r gone, so he knew that it mustve been cottontail.* IT'S ON*


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail starts his daily training with his trainer Santa Claus
Santa seems too be pushing Cottontail really hard today
a little too hard
Cottontail is sweating alot
"let me go get you a drink" says Santa
Cottontail secretly watches as Santa puts something in his drink
Cottontail then takes the water and spits it in Santas face! Cottontail proceeds too bloody up Santa and throw his ass out the door
*ITS ON ALRIGHT*


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The news of the colonels spy being destroyed had him really worried him. He is going to have think of a new plan if he wants any chance of having a plan against him at the PPV.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

after Cottontail extreme training he decides its time for some relaxation
he lays back with some milk in a chocolate egg with the top cut off (like a coconut)
and sips it up threw a straw
Cottontail is unaware that The Colonel is on his way too Cottontails house


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus has heard the rumors going around that The Colonel thinks his purple sunnies are gay, so he is now barracking for Cottontail in their match at the PPV.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail thanks Shamus and has sent him a chocolate egg in the mail : )


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus has no grunt with Cottontail, but he decides not to eat the egg just in case. Meanwhile Shamus goes to his weekly aerobics class.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail is insulted that Shamus didnt eat the egg
Cottontail is angry at Shamus but has bigger fish too fry
such as The Colonel
Cottontail decideds too pay KFC a visit
a long with a lighter and some petrol


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

the colonel arrives at cottontails house to see that noone is home. 
so he decides to have a bit of fun. 
he peforms a 7 secret herbs and sspices on cottontails dog. and then sets his wrestling ring in his backyard on fire along with his coke stash. 
sanders leaves with a satisfied look on his face


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail gets a phone call from the vet saying that his dog is seriously injured
Cottontail figures its the Colonel
now he speeds the Cottontail mobile up and arrives at KFC
theres is many customers inside
Cottontail doesnt care and pours petrol everywhere
then drops the lighter into the petrol
Cottontail stands back laughing as KFC burns too the ground
"1 DOWN ANOTHER 500000000 TO GO" Cottontail shouts


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

the news arrives to the colonel that 1 of his 50000000 KFC's had been burnt and his insurance bill is through the roof!!
he is extremely angry!!
it's gunna be a hatefull match


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus thinks that their match should be a speacial kind of match. Maybe a HIAC, or Ladder Match.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail was just thinking about the time Shamus made out with a blow up doll 
then the Colonel arrives with a baseball bat
Cottontail hops away and into the Cottontail mobile
Cottontail drives too his secret hideout


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus makes fun of Cottontail because he is the brother of Tommy Destruction (Doddsy)


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel had once again been outsmarted by a rabbit 
it was beggining to anger him


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail is ashamed too be related too Tommy Destruction
he takes his "Peter Cottontail" mask off
and cries a lil
Cottontail agrees with Shamus but thinks there is no reason too bring it up
and Cottontail calls the Colonel and laughs into the phone
Colonel is angrier because now not only is he being outsmarted by a man in a rabbit suit but hes being made a fool by one aswell
this is the most intense rivalry in the FCW right now maybe a specialty match is the only way too really decide who is the better man/ rabbit


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The Colonel is steaming now and now also wants a special match. it will be up to H8Xto decide.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey.......my name is Tom Dodds now, not Tommy Destruction!!

Tom thinks that it should be a tables match at the PPV!!


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

tom ur names been tom dodds for a fair while now


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

yehh its been Tom Dodds for the last 13 and a half years

Cottontail is going too go H8Xtos office and request a specialty match at the PPV coz a normal match just wont cut it for Cottontail


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

it wont cut it for the colonel either cottontail your going down


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Colonel is going straight too the hospital after our match at the PPV
Cottontail is a vicous fighting machine
he cant be stopped


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

THE ONLY WAY THAT COTTONTAIL WILL EVEN LEAVE PPV IS IN THE BACK OF AN AMBULANCE OR A HEARSE!!
be ready cottontail


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

ohh Cottontail is ready
and u can get ur hospital ride or graveyard ready
but Cottontail wont be leaving in it
The Colonel can take his secret 7 herbs and spices straight too the darkest depths of hell


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh lol we got out own subsection.Yea


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is walking down the corridor, he stops at a vending machine and gets a coke.


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

EL Diablo apeares out of no were at stars at Tom and laughs hahahahahahahahaha I will be champion he says hahahahahah


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cottontail is gunna have to wait and see. But the colonel says that cottontail better have insurance


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson walks past Hitch in the locker room and smiles at him before leaving the arena to go shopping. In the car park he see's The Bull. He sneaks up behind The Bull, kegs him, and shoves a crowbar up his arse which is covered in barbed wire and aids. "Thats payback for what you did to Gyro," he said.

The Bull now has aids, which is not curable. He is stuck with it forever and will likely die becuase of it unless someone else in the locker room kills him first, which is more than likely.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

jet madrox is seen preparing for his match


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Reverend Branagan is getting ready for his match with Steve Adams...


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Heat said:


> Mickie Henson walks past Hitch in the locker room and smiles at him before leaving the arena to go shopping. In the car park he see's The Bull. He sneaks up behind The Bull, kegs him, and shoves a crowbar up his arse which is covered in barbed wire and aids. "Thats payback for what you did to Gyro," he said.
> 
> The Bull now has aids, which is not curable. He is stuck with it forever and will likely die becuase of it unless someone else in the locker room kills him first, which is more than likely.


Gyro remembers he had an orgy and wasn't sure if the Bull was involved since it consisted of most of the FCW roster.

Uh-oh. This could be trouble for all of us.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is walking out to the parking lot when he sees Mickie Henson standing over a figure that looks surprisingly similar. "You son of a bitch! What did you do to my brother?!" Mickie stops laughing and turns around to see Bull coming after him. Mickie takes off running but is blindsided by a car. The car stops and the driver gets out....it's Jet Madrox!! "You bastard, you're going to see what happens when you mess with me and my friends!" Bull drags Mickie over to the car and holds his face on the muffler, melting his flesh. Mickie screams in agony as his face is burning and Jet is finally able to wrangle Bull away from Mickie. "Stop it man, you're going to kill him!" Jet screams. "No, that won't kill him, but this might," Bull says as he picks Mickie up off the ground. He opens the rear passenger door and props Mickie's head inside. Bull lets out a scream and slams the door, crushing Mickie's head inside. "See you in the ring tonight Mick, if you're not already 6 feet under that is."


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro went to the supermarket and beat up an old lady to her eventual death because she asked Gyro to put her grocery's in her trunk.

Gyro is nobody's bitch.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson comes out from where he was hiding and asks his body double who harmed him.

His body double is dead.

The Law is dead.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is alive and well.tell your mother thanks for the flowers and the cards


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro is seen Littering, police arrested him and he might be facing anywhere from 25- to life.

But the judge was a big fan of FCW and especially his favorite wrestler Gyro, so the judge let him off he hook in return of a autograph and picture.


Later that day Gyro violated Mickie Henson.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is seen lecturing GYRO for signing his autograph for the cop."You should've done the jail time.you sold out." he tells him.
The Law is disgusted


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro is disgusted by the bumps around The Law's lips. Gyro doesn't like Herpes.

Gyro backs away slowly.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is seen working out at his favorite aerobics class. He is doing the splitz while listening to Britney Spears.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds walks away from the coke machine and see's Peter Cottontail hopping away, about 10 seconds later, the Colonel sprints past, hurtling some drumsticks at Cottontail. Tom catches one of the drumsticks and starts to eat it, when out of nowhere he is blindsided by Chris Moss. Moss starts to stomp on him before he leaves


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Blitzkrieg is working out in the FCW Gym lifting weights, Jet madrox runs it and drops the weight bar down on blitzkriegs neck. Jet Madrox starts choking out blitzkrieg with the weight, madrox screams with insanity and blitzkriegs face turns dark purple, FCW security come in to pull madrox off of the passed out blitzkrieg, madrox fights them off and pulls out his crowbar chasing security off, madrox drives the crowbar into blitzkriegs head over and over, madrox screaming with each shot blood rushing down the face of blitzkrieg. Madrox stops this assault and grabs blitzkrieg by the hair "SEE YOU IN THE RING!....AHAHAHAHAA!!"

Madrox leaves a bloodied and unconscious blitzkrieg in the weight room...


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

There is a camera shot of a house far in the distance, the camera zooms in to see that its Macaulay Culkin and he is Home Alone.

He is sitting in his armchair stroking his brand new Binky Bear he ordered from ebaY. The room is only lit by the fireplace

Macaulay looks like he has something to say

*Macaulay -* "SHAMUS!, I had to buy a new Binky Bear because of you, and I had to get a pink one this time because the ebaY store ran out of Blue ones. I dont want a pink one, I want a blue binky bear. I had a blue binky bear but you took that privelage away from me and now your going to pay. You ripped the head off my blue binky bear and now we are going to see how much you like it Shamus, when I rip your head off"


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

Last night Jonathan Hell & The Flames played to a crowd of 6,000 at a confidential place. No one knows exactly where they played but it's been stated that it somewhere down town in Seattle, Washington. A fan lucky enough to attend event stated:
" This is my 3rd time I've seen Jonathan Hell & The Flames perform live and they get better each time. I am also a huge wrestling fan and I believe that The Bull doesn't stand against "The Renegade Rocker".


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown going through the final preparations before his matches


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

suddenly El Diablo walks in and says " I told you so " to Tom Dodds. And yells at Tom, " I AM ITALIAN, I'M PURE, I'M BETTER THEN YOU!!!!!! THAT IS FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom looks at El Diablo like he's an idiot, before he goes back to getting ready for his match. El Diablo turns and trips over, he stumbles into Macaulay Culkin, one of his opponents tonight. Macaulay pulls a steel pipe out of his jacket, he smacks El Diablo over the head with it


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus sees the footage of Culkin with his new pink binky bear, A chill travels down his spine as he quite likes his head and if he had no head he wouldn't be able to wear his absolutely gorgeous purple sunnies, or comb his lusicous long fine blonde hair. Shamus has had enough, Culkin isn't riping Shamus' head off in a million years. Shamus says to Culkin that he has tried to play nice, but when you threaten to rip off Shamus' head, well lets just say you've crossed the line!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds finishes warming up and heads out for his match


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail laughs at the new binky bear 
and at El Diablo coz he sure is a idiot
an idiot who Cottontail could dominate anytime if he felt like it
Peter Cottontail feels bad about beating Diablo down so he sends him some chocolate and a card apologising before the match has started!!!!
also he wonders where the Colonel has run too??!!


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet Madrox is seen walking backstage after his attack in the ring on blitzkrieg. a few people are noticed talking about him as he walks by, Madrox stares down one of the referees "WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT!? YOU WANT SOME TO! HUH!!" The referee runs away and madrox continues walking backstage


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown disappointed about his two loses here tonight. He walks around the corner were Shamus is standing. Tom starts to talk with him, then Peter Cottontail hops around the corner, he lobs a easter egg at them and it smashes right into Tom Dodds' face. Dodds gets angry and chases after him, Shamus turns to look when suddenly Macaulay Culkin jumps him from behind. Peter Cottontail hops back into view and takes Culkin over with a clothesline, only for Cottontail to then get nailed with a vicious boot to his head. Shamus starts to pound on Culkin, Culkin fights out and the two get into an even fist fight. Cottontail continues to throw easter eggs at Tom, he slaps one away from his face, but when he looks back, Cottontail leaps into the air and kicks him in the face. Tom stumbles back and dives at Cottontail, Cottontail moves and Dodds gets caught up in the Culkin/Shamus brawl. Now 3 of them are brawling, Cottontail jumps in aswell and they all start to brawl. H8X walks around the corner and quickly calls for security who come and stop the brawl.

*H8X -* You 4 want to go at each other so badly, fine. Next week on Knockout, you 4 will be in a 4 way dance and the winner will take the final spot in the Money In The Bank match

All of the men look happy about this, and what a match it should be


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail is celebrating backstage after his big win and bein the MVP of the week!
he beat El Diablo that Italian guy with the worst catchphrase ever something bout being Italian and pure and somethin bout him being better then me??
ha I just won
WATS THIS?!?!?
I have too team with him now!!
I WANNA SWITCH TEAMS GET ME AWAY FROM HIM!!!!
anyone else wanna be mine or his replacement?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus sees Cottontail and says that he shouldn't be mean to El Diablo because he is a suck up to H8X and all the mods and admins and he could easily get you banned


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

EL Diablo is going back stage and he is Going on and on about his title shot. El Diablo breaks a can of coke over his head and smiles.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

wrong section, sorry


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is said to be confused and angry that an imposter competed in his match last night. After being suspended from FCW and removed from the card and his first blood match, he was later re-instated to the roster, but was still without a match. However, it appears FCW managment, at the prospect of the fans going mad at not seeing Mickie Henson in action hired an imposter who almost beat The Bull.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law has heard Mickie Henson was replaced by a Smoggie!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson has the same opinion as The Law on those shits.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

bk-they want in on our rivalry...........they're not a big enough club.stick to darlington


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

It's rumoured that Jonathan Hell is going out with Gabrielle Climi, a newcomer on the Australian music scene. Climi was seen spotted at restaurant with Hell in down town New Orleans. The two were very affectionate towards each other and ended the night with a kiss. Climi toured with Jonathan Hell & The Flames months prior to him going to FCW. It's unsure why Climi is in the US at the moment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric Cartman is waiting for the GM of Fight Night to put up next week's card. Cartman won two matches by default this week and he's hungry for some action.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

lol at Shamus on the last page...I agree aswell

Cottontail is still waiting for the Colonel.
he receives a strange letter in the mail
"4 DAYS" signed: The Colonel

Cottontail looks shocked
but he has no time for this as he has too prepare too face Shamus, Macauly Culkin and Tom Dodds in a 4 way MITB Qualifying match tis week

he begins training..then Shamus walks in, takes his sunnies off and just stares at Cottontail
when Cottontail turns around Shamus pretends too look in the mirror like hes not studying Cottontail
Cottontail gets suspicous but continues training
then Shamus strikes and takes down Cottontail and beats him down
Cottontail is screaming loudly, (hes a guy in a suit he can scream)
Shamus then takes the mask off Cottontail but his face is beaten up so badly that you cant even see his face properly 
he does look like he could be related too Tom Dodds though.....


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

people El Diablo is backstage telling Shamus that his name isn't mexican. Shamus just says 

"I don't care! all i really want at the moment is that Contract for a Title of my choice. And well let me tell you Diablo I WILL WIN THAT MITB MATCH!"


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

While training criv has tripped over a empty coke bottle and fell onto a cactus, he will not be 100% for the 3 way tag match this week.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown working out backstage. He feels someone tapping on his leg but he can't see anyone. They tap again, he looks down to see Macaulay Culkin, holding his pink bear. Dodds takes a couple of steps back in alarm, he knows the bear is full of rocks. Macaulay looks angry, he charges at Dodds, but Dodds leap frogs and runs to the corner. He runs through the door, Macaulay follows. He turns out the door and straight into a big boot from Dodds. Dodds picks him up and tosses him into the wall, he bounces off and Dodds grabs him, DDTing him on the floor. Dodds spits on Culkin as he turns around, only he turns straight into a dropkick from Shamus. Shamus picks him up and tosses him head first into a table lying near by. Peter Cottontail jumps in out of nowhere and kicks Shamus in the gut. Shamus stumbles backwards and Cottontail clotheslines him down. Cottontail jumps quickly onto the table and Rabbit Splashes Shamus. Cottontail gets back up, turns around and gets nailed with the pink binky bear by Macaulay Culkin. Macaulay gets up only to get kicked in the gut, Dodds picks him up in a powerbomb position and powerbombs Culkin right through the table! Dodds raises his arms high as the camera shows the broken bodies of Shamus, Peter Cottontail and Macaulay Culkin.
*
Dodds:* At Retaliation, I will win the Money In The Bank Match, you 3 are just obstacles in my way and next week, you will get destroyed at the hands of the Most Dominate Force in the FCW!!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM is seen watching his previous matches watching on what he can improve on for his big title match.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law is looking for some poontang pie


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty minge is earning some money on the side as a pole dancer. FCW doesn't pay her enough


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Eric Cartman is waiting for the GM of Fight Night to put up next week's card. Cartman won two matches by default this week and he's hungry for some action.


General Manager H8X leaves a voicemail for eric: 

"right now were waiting for everyone to choose who they want to fight this week, if not youll be paired up with someone randomly on saturday after we stop taking request. Have a nice day!"


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

who do i have to sleep with around here to be considered a contender for the womens title?


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

FCW Founder H8X lol


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

you couldn't handle me x


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

also married, so dam tough break kid. lol


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

If you look like the sexiness in your pic then me.

But you're a bloke so no, not me.


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

Heat said:


> If you look like the sexiness in your pic then me.
> 
> But you're a bloke so no, not me.


no i'm not


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes you are.


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

ok then


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

discussion thread guys


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty is offended that heat thinks she looks like a man. she is considering challenging him to a fight


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Reverend Branagan is backstage praying when The Bull walks by. "Keep praying, old man, you're going to need all the help you can get this week." Rev. Branagan gets up and says, "Peace be with you child. There is no use in being hostile to me, as the Lord is on my side." The Bull grabs a lamp and says, "Is that so? Well what does he think of this?" Bull smashes the lamp over Branagan's head, knocking him out and cutting open his forehead. Bull crouches over Branagan and dabs his fingers in Rev.'s blood. Bull has a sinister smile on his face as he draws a cross on Branagan's chest.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is taking a break from doing an online FA course to check in on FCW 24/7


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

h8x congratulates The law on his commitment


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is in the parking lot getting ready to leave when a large rock smashes into the side of his truck. Acid is standing by laughing, having just thrown it. "You bastard, you're going to pay for that!" screams Bull as he jumps out of the vehicle. Acid sees that Bull isn't messing around and takes off running the other way but stumbles and falls. "You think I'm going to take it easy on you just because we have a match this week?! I don't think so!!" Bull grabs Acid's arm and whips him into a limo, putting a large dent in the door. Acid appears to be hurt, but Bull is relentless, pummeling his head with vicious right after vicious right, beating Acid's face to a bloody pulp. By now, FCW security are on the scene but Bull shoves them all away and rolls Acid onto the hood of the limo. He grabs him by the throat and hoists him up in the air, then lands a sickening chokebomb through the windshield. Acid is unconscious laying in the passenger seat of the limo and Bull is covered in both he and Acid's blood. Five members of the LAPD are trying to apprehend Bull and drag him into a police car as the camera cuts to black.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is sitting down, when his brother, the man known as Peter Cottontail enters the room. Dodds stands up.
*
Dodds - *What the hell is wrong with you! Take off that stupid mask and realize you aren't a rabbit. You are a human, you are my brother, but even though we are brothers, i won't take it easy on you next week. I will beat you to a bloody pulp if I have to, but nothing will stop me from walking out victorious

Dodds leaves as Cottontail hops over to his bag and pulls out a easter egg. He starts to eat it


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is backstage checkin out the latest edition of Zoo Magazine.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Alex Naumovski said:


> Shamus is backstage checkin out the latest edition of Zoo Magazine.


You stole my copy!!! Just my luck this week!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is pissed off today,cos its raining again. the next guy to walk backstage is gonna get a kicking


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail is not offended by Tom Dodds words
as he has red hair ( no offence too any red heads out there)
Peter Cottontail is a rabbit and he knows it 
or does he?
but what he does know is that next week in the MITB Qualifying Match Cottontail will dominate!!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law gives Peter Cottontail a kicking as promised


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus sees Cottontail get a kickin and shakes the Law's hand, he is very fond of the law


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail is really offended that one of his best friends has shaken hands with the Law
Peter Cottontail is reaaaallllyyyy angry grrrrrrrr
and now he plans on kickin Shamus's ass extra hard in the MITB Qualifier


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Alex Naumovski said:


> Shamus sees Cottontail get a kickin and shakes the Law's hand, he is very fond of the law


the Law reminds Shamus which team he bats for,and then goes and asks jessica alba out on a date


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Jessica Alba rejects the Law and Peter Cottontail laughs
the Law then beats up Cottontail who tries too fight back but Shamus comes in and helps the Law with a double beatdown of Cottontail


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is feeling a bit down after The Law dogged him. But he keeps his head up and is determined to prove himself to The Law.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Cottontail tells Shamus he shouldve sided with him 
but Shamus just gets angry and bashes a random backstage guy


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty is eating fish and chips. she loves unhealty food


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

A limousine pulls into the garage of the arena.

Macaulay Culkin steps out of the limo and he is with Jessica Simpson. Both look to be tired

I wonder what they were doing in that limo?


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty hears they were doing nothing because culkin fancies ultra gay


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Culkin finds Misty and asks her if She would like to check out his limosine.

She says yes and once they are inside the limo the windows start fogging up. It seems like its getting steamy in that limosine

*45 minutes later*

Macaulay Culkin & Misty both get out of the limo

Macaulay Culkin compliments her on her skills and Misty says Macaulay Culkin was "the best shes ever had"


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet madrox is seen taping his fist for his match ups


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

El Diablo makes a public apearance on Live Television and says " I am no Mexican and who ever thinks it is Mexican can fase me in the RING " 

The corwd respects what he says but when he looks above in the 3rd row he spots Shamus laughing.

Diablo is confused but leaves the stage and goes to his room in the back. On the mirror there is a note, it read...

Diablo
I know we havebeen friends for along time but things are going to change in the next month"
Shamus

Now Diablo realy wants to find out what is going on.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is seen walking through the corridors backstage with lots of lovely ladies in his arms. They walk past El Diablo in the corridors

*El Diablo -* "Hey Ladies"

*Ladies - *"Get lost you loser"

*Macaulay Culkin* - You better go away loser, or ill have to unleash my fists on you"

El Diablo offers the ladies a sorry card and some boxed chocolates but the ladies still dont like El Diablo


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

Suddenly Macaulay Culkin takes the choclates and goes eats them by himself

Tom Dodds: Hey bro, Oh you got choclates give me some.

Macaulay Culkin: No I am going to eat these in the toilet and no one can have any.

Tom Dodds: Just because Diablo beat you in the last game!

Diablo walks past Tom and says " Whats up " Tom just says " Don't worry " and walks off.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is in the back

He is talking to Tom Dodds and Cottontail

He invites them both over to his house to watch the latest WWE PPV Backlash

El Diablo walks over and asks if he is allowed to come over again and watch it as he has been to Macaulay Culkins in the past to watch PPV Wrestling. Macaulay Culkin says "NO"

El Diablo pulls out a box of chocolates and a card with a big red rose on the front and gives it to Macaulay Culkin

Macaulay begins to read the letter - 

" Dear Macaulay Culkin,

I am sorry that I have hurt your feelings. The last time I watched wrestling at your house it was the first time in my life I ever felt like people really understood what I was saying. I completely understand if you dont want me to ever come over again but I always thought people believe in second chances."

Macaulay Culkin began to laugh his ass off at this letter and began showing it to all of the FCW roster so they could have a luah at ti aswell.

Macualay Culkin even showed it to his enemy Shamus it was that funny


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

Backstage everyone is laughing but what they really are laughing at is at how old Macaulay Culkin is comparred to El Diablo they start talking to each other suddenly Macaulay Culkin came out and charged at Diablo.

Macaulay Culkin threw a right hand but El Diablo doddged and connected with a Sweat Chin Music! 

Macaulay Culkin then started crawling back to his locker room while the Whole Fcw Roster sang

NAH NAH NAH NAH 
NAH NAH NAH NAH
HEEEEEEEE
GOODBYE!

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

They were actually laughing at how much of a loser El Diablo is for writing crap like that. He also wrote the exact same letter to Macaulay Culkins mother because she yelled at him for swearing last time El Diablo was at Macaulay Culkins house.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

That is true, admits Tom Dodds. He gave our mother a sorry card and a box of chocolates because he swore


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

It is True but I reagret it because me in your house wouldn't happen and um the Proclaimed ring in your backyard ( Bed Mats lol ) are abit childish


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

haha El Diablo is a loner with no friends
Cottontail is here with Shamus, Tom Dodds and Macauly Culkin 
none of them like him at all
and he thinks they are his friends
well not Culkin 
but we all dont like him
and at least we have people too wrestle with
and u only think wrestling on matresses is childish because nobody wants too wrestle you coz they cant lift u and u just plain suck at wrestling HA
I saw u wrestling the other day on a matress with some random guy..
the weird thing is.. u were both naked 
ohh by the way El Diablo has no friends and everytime he walks he jiggles
believe me ive seen at school


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is walking backstage and he see's El Diablo and Cottontail arguing. Diablo throws a punch but it has no effect. Then Macaulay Culkin and Shamus come out of nowhere and continue the beat down on Diablo. Dodds walks away and gets a coke


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

El Diablo has just ended his friendship with Tom Dodds. He has Ignored all 4. El Diablo walks backstage and unleashes fury on a boxing bag.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law is pissed off after todays north east derby. he's looking for someone to beat up


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

CM_Jobber said:


> the Law is pissed off after todays north east derby. he's looking for someone to beat up


You decided to show your face.

Loser.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law was expecting a PM fro you when he signed in. gutted about today


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus thinks that The Law and Mickie Henson should become Man City fans


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law thinks Shamus is a fool. The Law is Sunderland til he dies


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The camera enters a courtroom and The Bull is sitting shackled and in an orange jumpsuit. There is a large judge sitting behind the bench and he looks sternly at Bull. "You know, for that vicious assault on your co-worker the other night, I should throw your ass in jail and let you rot there. But since I'm a big FCW fan, I'm going to allow you to keep wrestling under one condition: from this day forward, you are to be escorted to the ring by 4 police officers carrying loaded rifles, will be shackled at the hands and legs, and will be released from your shackles only for a match. If there are any more little incidents like the one you just had, you will be shot...in the head...on sight with no questions asked."


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro had the best 4-20 of all time spending it with his grandmother sewing sweaters. 4/20 is the day of the year where Gyro acts like a civilized American and follows laws and is a good citizen.

Tomorrow Gyro will go back to being a insane drug addict.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown training backstage, Shamus walks up to him and tells him something. He gets up and goes to check the Retaliation match card, Shamus was telling the truth and Dodds see's that he's been put into a triple - threat for the Welterweight Championship. Dodds looks happy and goes back to training


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

General Manager H8X is shown having a press conference for the release of the Welterweight Championship.

H8X:FCW Knockout is now introducing the Welterweight Championship. This is going to be a great addition to the Knockout brand as it gives up and coming talent in FCW to show what there made of. A Blockbuster match has been made for FCW Retaliation, Tom Dodds vs "The Prodigy" Chris Leon vs "The Chosen Champion" TCC.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail remembers what Tom Dodds said about him a few weeks bak about him not being a rabbit and him being his brother.
he then removes his mask and begins too walk down the hallway
Cottontail then gets angry and punches a hole in the wall
and puts the mask on
...screen fades too a "TONIGHT AT 10PM THE BIGGEST RETURN IN FCW HISTORY"
THE COLONEL!!!


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is disgusted that Tom Dodds has been given a shot at the Welterweight Title before himself. Considering Doddsy is 1-2 while Shamus is an outstanding 2-1. Plus Shamus was never given a chance at the TV title because he won his first round match.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Alex Naumovski said:


> Shamus is disgusted that Tom Dodds has been given a shot at the Welterweight Title before himself. Considering Doddsy is 1-2 while Shamus is an outstanding 2-1.


the welterweight championship is for contenders with over 30 percent, shamus has 66 percent and is in contention for the Xtreme Title.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus agrees he is well above that petty Welterweight Title.


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

El Diablo walking back stage when he runs into CM Slayer.

CM Slayer; You better be ready because after I beat Synth Laurel and Jet Madrox I am coming straight for YOU!

CM Slayer walks off and punshs a random Locker leaving a huge mark.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

How would he be coming straight for you lol? Oh that's right, you got that free title shot, and then if you lose you get another rematch. And now H8X is doing your picks for you. Why don't you try earning something instead, much more fulfilling.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

he gets one shot for getting us a section, and then he's moving to Fight Night, and no im not doing his picks for him


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

He told me he gets a rematch too, and that your helping him with his picks. He goes to my school by the way and we are friends. I was just muckin around.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

not sure about a rematch, after retaliation the enforcer will be taking his character on Fight Night


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

No re-match for you Diablo! Just kidding, I haven't figured out how that's going to work yet. For the first few weeks, everything is probably going to be based on W-L records so we'll see how things shake out from there.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

after everyone in the world div gets their title shots (Synth Laurel, CM Slayer, Jet Madrox, El Diablo) only the people with over 80 percent wins will stay in contention.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^that might not ALWAYS be possible^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^True. Still then thr highet contendor. 

We'll be tag champos by then hopefully(Y).


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

we WILL be tag champions. didn't you see the spoiler??????
my family will be in attendence at the PPV. Thats got to mean we're going over!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

A police van pulls up to the Staples Center in Los Angeles, California. Four armed guards get out of the van and go to the back of the vehicle. They swing open the doors and one of the guards steps into the back, leading The Bull out. Shackled and still in his orange jump suit, Bull slowly makes his way back to his dressing room while being accompanied by the guards. Men, women, and children alike look on in fear and take a few steps back as Bull passes.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The bull then starts to giggle and prance around like a fairy:side:


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Twizted is seen walking backstage. Bull catches someone eyeballing madrox. Bull: "what are you looking at! Huh!" Bull gets in the guys face and screams at him. Madrox bashes a rootbeer bottle over his head. Twizted laughs at his unconscious body as they walk off


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The screen cuts backstage to the colonels locker room
he is shown making some of his chicken. He looks at the screen and says "I'm Baaack"


----------



## Mister Mister (Jul 16, 2007)

In the Streets of Australia, the newest FCW Talent Tornado Jones is walking by the street getting ready to go to the airport to the FCW Arena. Onced arived, Jones see's the backstage interviewer, Mike Harwood.

*Mike:* Welcome Tornado to FCW, how was your flight?
*Jones:* Hello, my flight was only okay, can't wait to enter the arena and have my first match
*Mike:* But your not even sheduled tonight though
*Jones:* Bullshit, i mean, bugga, i was told by the Commisoner that i had a match *looks confused*
*Mike:* But, its still good to see that an Australian will be taking up FCW, What is your first step in the FCW?
*Jones:* Can i tell you something... 4 Words.... with my unique style of wrestling and my extreme matches in Japan with my trian Tajiri and the ladder skills i contain.... MONEY IN THE BANK!

Jones walks off angry, but then quickly goes back to Mike and shakes his hand and thanks him for the good interview,


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail is holding a press conference:
Random in the crowd: Why have you called this conference??
Cottontail: because I have a major announcement. A couple of weeks ago Tom Dodds made some comments about me being his "brother" and that i'm not a real rabbit...well of course im not a real rabbit idiot, I just thought id provide some enjoyment for the kids..but thanks too this I dont think I can be taken seriously with this gimmick unless I start winning some matches..I may be undefeated but if I lose my MITB Qualifying four way I will remove this mask and wrestle under my real name..

A major announcement from Peter Cottontail
if he doesnt win his MITB Qualifier he will un mask and never wrestle as Peter Cottontail again, he will wrestle under his real name...what is his real name?


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

mitch dodds?


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

the screen cuts back stage to the colonel talking about how he is going to destroy ultra gay at the PPV


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

lol H8Xtm knows his stuff
lol Colonel is going too destroy Ultra Gay at the PPV
Cottontail may take his mask off and reveal himself as Mitch Dodds :O :O :O


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

its going to be amazing to see if peter cottontail will be unmasked


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

THE COLONEL HAS RETURNED AND THE MASKED RABBIT MAY REMOVE THE MASK
wow this next show is going too be massively huge
and Macauly Culkin is Cottontails partner
this is a great day

Match of the Night: The Tag Team Match Cottontai/Culkin vs the other guys and The Colonel vs Ultra Gay
thats insane
good booking by H8Xtm


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't forget our fatal four way Mitch. High stakes for that match.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro was walking in the park when he spotted a dieing Zebra on the grass. He gave it mouth to mouth and revived it. 

He was in the local newspaper and was given awards by the city, the local zoo, animal lovers united, Zebras are people too foundation and black and white federation.

Gyro later killed that Zebra and gave it to the homeless to eat, he was then given a big cash reward and spent it on heroin. He got Hy and killed all the Homeless.

His whereabouts is currently unknown at the moment.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^LOL^^^^^^^^^^^ VERY GOOD

The Law is on the lookout for Gyro,as he's heard there is a big cash reward for him


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is seen backstage, he is climbing a large ladder. Looks like he could be preparing to be in the MITB.

Seems he is confident he is going to win his qualifying match

He has Lita backstage aswell. She will help him with his workout later


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Mitch Dodds said:


> THE COLONEL HAS RETURNED AND THE MASKED RABBIT MAY REMOVE THE MASK
> wow this next show is going too be massively huge
> and Macauly Culkin is Cottontails partner
> this is a great day
> ...


thanx for the compliment dude.

and doddsy V1 are u adding Liz Hurley as a valet?


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ill have Lita as my valet

What does that do for me?


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

if you want lita as ur valet, she will be a new character added to FCW, and your picks will count for her, and she will compete in the Bombshell Division


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, I will do that.

So do I need to make a set of picks for Culkin and a set for Lita or the same set of picks is counted for both?

Also, is it possible for Lita to get a match as Retaliation? Also, does she do anything for Macaulay Culkins matches?

Also, do I need to go to the join FCW thread and add Lita?
Thanks H8X


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Lita will be scheduled against Page Madrox (my valet) at retaliation. Your picks for Macaulay are counted for her as well. and you might be scheduled in matches with her as ur manager.


----------



## Mister Mister (Jul 16, 2007)

Am I able to still get a Valet? to compete at Retaliation in a 3 Way against Page and Lita?


----------



## Danny Nitro (Feb 11, 2008)

Danny Nitro is seen getting thrown out of Crown Casino by security guards. He stands, dusts himself off. He finds a penny on the footpath and takes it to Conrad Jupiters Casino to try his luck.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Dodds heads back through the curtain after his big win and he seems elated that he is now in the Money In The Bank Ladder match


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

GM H8X has granted Tornado Jones a ladder match at Retaliation


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Peter Cottontail removes his mask as promised and reveals himself too be Tom Dodds' brother Mitch Dodds!!!!! (who didnt see that coming?

Name: Mitch Dodds
Nickname: Mitch Dodds
Catchphrases: doesnt need any
Finisher : Frogsplash , Backstabber
Signature Moves:
Angle Slam
Tombstone Piledriver
Sit Down Last Ride
German Suplex 
Spinning Sideslam

Heel/Face: The opposite of whoever he is wrestling

Character: No Longer the Comedy Wrestler of FCW, after ditching the name Peter Cottontail and the Rabbit Suit, Mitch Dodds is an all rounder type wrestler who just loves too fight and wrestler. He is an all rounder who can doo High Flying Moves, MMA Style fighting, Brawling...whatever the type of wrestling he can do it just as good as anyone in the FCW if not better
Mitch Dodds is looking for a title so watch out FCW Roster

boobies?


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

mitch dodds is pretty amazing


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

dam it wont let me rep u Jacko

yes Mitch Dodds is very amazing indeed


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is singing God save the Queen to the locker room on this fine St.George's day


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty minge shouts at the law "put a sock in it,you've been singing that song all day"


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Molly Holly is seen walking out of GM H8X's office...."I Love this Job..."


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is seen at a sunglasses shop looking for some new sunnies.


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

H8X™ said:


> Molly Holly is seen walking out of GM H8X's office...."I Love this Job..."


misty minge is wondering whats going on between molly holly and the gm...........?


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Misty Minge receives an email invite to the GM's office


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law tells them all to get a room and bursts into a redition of land of hope and glory


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The Colonel says that ULTRA GAY IS GOING DOWN


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

H8X™ said:


> Misty Minge receives an email invite to the GM's office


misty minge is keeping herv options open,theres a lot of wrestlers interested!
x


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Lita is seen coming out of General Manager H8X's office. She wipes her mouth and walks off


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty sees lita wiping her mouth. she sees it was youghart on her mouth.nothing else


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro comes into his locker room and sees the TV title in his room. He apparently wasn't aware he became champion after such a night of drug induced parting the night before.

Gyro runs around the Fight Night locker room naked with his title around his waist yelling I'm better than you, kiss my white ass!


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

General Manager H8X is seen drinking gatoraide.... hmmm...


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds heads out of the arena and to the airport. He catches a flight to Houston, Texas


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro boarded the airplane to his signing in New York drunk and hijacked the plane and too it to a local Chuckie E. Cheese were he played a variety of fun games and had Chuckie and the gang sing to all the frightened passengers.

Gyro was angered that his pizza fell on the floor so he killed the man in the Chuckie suit and ate him. Yes Gyro is a cannibal.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

General Manager sees Misty Minge walk past his office and smiles


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull walks past H8X's office and says, "It stinks like sex out here."


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Page Madrox, Lita, and Mickie James all come out of H8X's office looking exhausted with their hair messed up. From the office we hear

"somebody bring me a red bull!"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Add a stipulation to my match at Retaliation. If I don't win I have to quit.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

wf_whore said:


> misty minge is keeping herv options open,theres a lot of wrestlers interested!
> x


Macualay Culkin has already had a slice of that pie in the back of his limo


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> Add a stipulation to my match at Retaliation. If I don't win I have to quit.


are you sure you want that? why did you want a new character or something?


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch Dodds is backstage training for his first match not being Peter Cottontail
Culkin walks in and asks if he wants too party
Mitch says yes but theres something he has too do first
he goes too the Colonel takes a bit of chicken and then bashes up El Diablo for some fun
Mitch then does an evil laugh and leaves the room for his party with Culkin


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Eric Cartman turns on his computer and goes to YouTube. He searches for 'Eric Cartman Retaliation promo', finds it, and watches it.

"Awesome." 



H8X™;5652226 said:


> are you sure you want that? why did you want a new character or something?


Forget the stip. I was thinking of getting a new character but on second thought I'm happy with my current one so never mind.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fr. White is seen exiting a church. 

When asked about his recent promo's he describes them as "The lord's message"


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is packing a bag. he's heading south for the weekend but will be back for the ppv


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

CM is seen walking backstage after his close loss in his championship match furious. He punches a door and puts a huge dent in it. Then he is seen walking into his locker room slaming the door behind him in shame.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

the Law tells CM to stop acting like a little girl and grow a pair


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Off Topic: To grow a pair.... of what exactly? lol


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

a pair of balls.just ribbing you mate

The Law is reading FSM. He's not in it,but Sunny is in the centre pages and she looks good enough to eat


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

The camera follows a bunch of security guards running to somewhere in the building. The camera eventually shows TCC and Tom Dodds being held back by security. TCC escapes and jumps onto Dodds, only to be pulled off again. Dodds punches one of the security guards in the face and they go straight down. Security finally gets Dodds and TCC away from each other


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Corey Taylor is in El Diablo's dressing room and the two are talking.

CT:"Listen man, the reason I came out tonight to save you was because I want you at full-strength for Last Resort. There are a lot of great wrestlers here on Fight Night, but I know that I'm the best of the bunch. That Battle Royal for the #1 contendership for your World title is going to be a hell of a fight, and we're probably all going to be beaten and bloodied, but I know that I'm going to come out on top. And as soon as I take care of business there, I'm coming for that title. Rest up big man, your title defense begins tonight!"


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

*Mitch Dodds is shown looking at the FCW Fight Night Card*
he is shown smiling and then drops the card too the ground
the camera gets a close up of the sheet
it shows that Mitch has 2 matches, A Ladder Match for the 1# Contendership for the TV Title and a Triple Threat for the New Blood Title.


(Later the same night)

Mitch Dodds charges into Eric Cartmans locker room and beats the crap out of him by throwing chairs and even a TV at him. He then gives Cartman a massive Powerbomb threw a table.
He says he made a big mistake by agreeing too have 2 matches on the same night with Mitch Dodds, the next number 1# for the TV Title and the next New Blood Champion!!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown watching numerous video's and DVD's of his arch-enemy, 'The Chosen Champion' TCC


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Shawn archer is seen backstage and walks into Corey's locker room. Archer gets in his face...

Archer:I know you wanted to make an impact...but your in the wrong place at the wrong time. You get in my way, and I will end you. ya feel me? Archer walks away


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is pacing back and forth in his dressing room. He's watching a replay of his Xtreme Rulez match with Jonathan Hell from 2 weeks back. Disgusted, he picks up his chair and smashes it onto the floor.


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

El Diablo is showing off back stage showing everyone his World Title. Corey Taylor walks past and says " Enjoy it, while you can **Star** " Diablo and CT go and grab a drink and start making plans.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv spikes El Diablo's drink.


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

Diablo heads back stage all wierd. H8X walks in but before he could say anything Diablo vomited all over his chest. Diablo is then asked to take a pill and rest for his big day.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv sees this happening and cracks up laughing, tears roll down his cheeks.


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel offers El Diablo a peice of chicken but gets flattly refused


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty minge is having a late morning work out in preperation for her match on sunday


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus asks The Colonel if he can have the piece of chicken and The Colonel says yes so Shamus gleefully downs the chicken.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Was it KFC! Criv loves his KFC


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin and Lita are seen backstage with The Colonel.

They are all sharing some greasy chicken when Lita wacks The Colonel in his nutsack with a chickenbone

The Lita plants him with a Lita DDT

Then Macaulay Culkin & Lita leave so they can work on there endurance for the PPV


----------



## Mister Mister (Jul 16, 2007)

As they walking, Tornado Jones and Molly Holly run into Culkin and Lita. Holly says Hello as Jones sticks out his hand to shake Culkin's hand, Macaulay looks at him and continues walking and nudged Jones, he remained still and looks at Molly confused. Molly tells him not to worry and get ready for the PPV.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv puts Itching powder in Doddsys Endurance training area.


----------



## Mister Mister (Jul 16, 2007)

Molly Holly see's what Criv has done and has told Tornado Jones. He doesn't look happy but goes to stop him, but remembers that Culkin never shook his hand and lets him continue. Jones looks guilty as he wants to do something.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown walking backstage, he walks into the toilet and heads towards a cubicle. He opens the only one left, only to see TCC waiting there for him! TCC smashes the mirror he is holding over Dodds' head, sending him down to the floor. TCC looks down on Dodds, happy with his work.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv Runs into the scene of Dodds Bashing and shaves his eyebrows and stuffs Chicken up his nose!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom puts fake eyebrows on when he wakes up, pulls the chicken from his nose and soon finds the culprit. Criv is sleeping and Dodds shaves him bald, before he strips him off and burns all his belongings. He then heads into his own locker room and does a few things


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

At least you didnt burn my Asss Cream!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

I burnt all your belongings, including your ass cream


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

What about my stash! you couldnt have burnt that????? please NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Everything! Muhahahahahhahaha


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I'm asking for a feud with you!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds heads out of the arena, with a briefcase in hand. It is noticeably dented, as its the same briefcase he attacked TCC and Rick Anderson with. He hops in a taxi and heads off

*20 Minutes Later.......*

Dodds enters an airbrush shop. He gives the briefcase to them, they get the dents out before the begin to paint it. Dodds leaves a couple of minutes later with the briefcase, which now has 'Money In The Bank' painted on it in a very awesome font. He gives it to H8X and says "it's for the winner, otherwise known as 'The Ultimate Destroyer' Thomas Dodds"


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

The Ultimate Destroyer??? The Canadian Destroyer + Ultimate X = The Ultimate Destroyer...nicely done Tom


Mitch Dodds is shown backstage
it looks like he has a plan for Eric Cartman because Mitch is hiding behind a corner next too Cartmans dressing room


(2 hours later)

Mitch is gettin very impatient and just then the door opens Mitch gets ready too attack but Cartman comes from behind and nails Mitch in the back of the head with a lead pipe
Mitch is down for the count


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bull is walking backstage when he bumps into his opponent this Sunday, Jonathan Hell. Bull stops and says, "Hey Hell, do you hear that? It's like a ticking noise or something. Maybe even a tick, tock, tick, tock sound. Wait a second, I know what it is! It's your time as Xtreme champion running out. Enjoy that belt while you've got it, because after I beat you at Retalliation, you're never...EVER...going to get your hands on it again."


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch awakes from being knocked out by the lead pipe
Mitch stands up and screams "CARTMAN!!"
he then punches a hole in the wall..
then looks like his calmed down a bit
then a backstage on looker comes and asks Mitch if hes alright
Mitch says "yeah im fine...but you wont be"
knocks him out with a big right hand
Mitch then smiles with blood dripping from the mouth and just walks away


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Shawn archer is walking by Percivial cox's dressing room. the door is open and he can see percy in a karate jump suit chopping the air shouting "Hi-Ya!" Archer laughs and walks away


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv is just about to watch his fave team the Manly Sea Eagles Kick Canterburys ass in NRL


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Percival Cox sees Archer laughing at him and confronts him. "Hey you big smelly-head, what's so funny? I don't think you should mess with me, because I'm a white belt in karate. Besides, the only thing worth laughing about in FCW is all these nasty bitches that think they can wrestle. Seriously, one good boob punch and I could take out every Bombshell in this place. Hi-ya!" Archer backs away slowly as Percy continues his kung-fu fighting.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is shown working out in his locker room. He has an I-Pod in and it's on full blast. The camera zooms out, and you see the air vent be taken off, then 'The Chosen Champion' TCC slides out of there. Dodds is oblivious to the loud noises going on around him, thanks to his head phones when he is soon kicked in the back of the head by TCC. TCC continues to beat up Dodds until Tom's brother Mitch jumps through the door, he gets into a brawl with TCC. Mitch and TCC keep fighting evenly until Tom attacks TCC from behind. The 2 Dodds' start to beat down, TCC and toss him out of Tom's locker room. The follow him out and continue to attack him in the corridor, when suddenly Eric Cartman comes in and starts swinging a steel chair at the Dodds'. They quickly jump back inside Tom's locker room and lock the door while TCC gets back to his feet


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

The Dodds Boys sit in Toms locker room waiting for TCC and Cartman too leave
then the banging on the door stops
all is silent
"Go check the room Tom" says Mitch
"go do it yourself" replies Tom
"GO IN THE ROOM OR I WILL SHOVE MY FOOT STRAIGHT INTO YOUR ASS!!!" Yells Mitch
"okay, okay calm down" says Tom scared
Tom walks into the next room
"hey its fine, no-one is in here, its okay you can....." Tom is cut off as TCC and Cartman jump from nowhere and pound him too the ground
Mitch doesnt even try too help Tom as he just sits in Toms locker room behind a locked door


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Jet madrox is walking backstage when he walks past corey taylor. the two men stare each other down and neither man says anything. Taylor walks away and the cameras fade out.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv is sleeping after a long night of AFL, NRL and TNA watching on tv.

Criv dreams.

*And the new winners of the tag team champions, Hitch and Criv!*


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds limps back into his locker room and slaps Mitch over the head


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

Jonathan Hell is seen in his locker room watching footage of The Bull and is writing down notes at the same time.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Corey Taylor is in the parking lot signing autographs for his fans.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Percival Cox is backstage, dressed in his karate suit. He has a stack of 6 boards placed in front of him, with the words "FCW Bombshell Division Sucks!" painted on them. He appears to be psyching himself up to break the boards with his head. He chops and kicks the air, finally unleasing a loud "Hi-ya!. Percy's head bounces of the boards with a loud THUNK! and he collapses to the floor. Several FCW wrestlers have witnessed this strange series of events and instead of helping Percy or calling for help, instead stand around and laugh. Finally, Gyro picks his pocket and runs away screaming about being able to get his "fix" now.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv Walks to the fridge to get some coke, Criv finds that theirs no coke in the fridge and decides to be lazy and not put a new one in


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch laughs at his brother for gettin beaten up and bruised by there enemies


----------



## lever19 (Apr 13, 2008)

The colonel is shown throwing darts at a picture of Ultra Gay


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Genesis are seen backsatge wathcing the original tag team title match against Twizted which they lost.
They seem deep in thought.

Fr. White is also seen watching the promo that Rev. Branagan cut about him.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitch is seen arriving at the airport for the big PPV tonight.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv runs up to Hitch and shows him the 2 Losers they will face tonight


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is perplexed..............


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

As Gyro is in the area minding his own business smoking some pot and injecting squid urine into his blood stream he i approached by a girl scout who is looking to sell Gyro some Cookies to fund for her troops trip to the Playboy Mansion.

Gyro is infuriated and punches the little 9 year old out cold. He takes her money and wheel barrel of cookies and runs out of the arena back to his Hotel while he ate them and cried.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is preparing for his matches in just 2 hours


----------



## "The Champ" (Jul 27, 2006)

TCC has arrived at the arena. TCC has 3 matches tonight and could become Mr Money in the bank and Welterweight Champion. He looks focused.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

Twizted is seen in the back together and they are all focused on tonight matches. They seem intense


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro wonders where his tag team partner is. He doesn't mind his absents for the past few days because he can take on a 2 on 1 match and win as long as he as his handy dandy lines of pure nose candy.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hitch And Criv are seen setting up a party scene for tonight when they win Tag Team Contendership

Criv gets on the phone

Criv: two of your top strippers please.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Postage said:


> As Gyro is in the area minding his own business smoking some pot and injecting squid urine into his blood stream he i approached by a girl scout who is looking to sell Gyro some Cookies to fund for her troops trip to the Playboy Mansion.
> 
> Gyro is infuriated and punches the little 9 year old out cold. He takes her money and wheel barrel of cookies and runs out of the arena back to his Hotel while he ate them and cried.


BK: You have no idea how hard I laughed when I read that. More good work from Gyro.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Backlash Spoiler, Highlight to read, No im not giving spoilers, just apart of my characters life, But it is to with the result of Backlash


Criv Screams in anger at that lazy old retarded HHH winning the wwe championship!


----------



## hodar (Jan 29, 2008)

EL Diablo is seen polishing his title belt. H8X walks in and says " Your looking after that belt like its your son" 
Before Diablo could say anything H8X had left. 

Diablo continude to polish away.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds looks shattered after losing both matches here tonight


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ Karma for burning my ass cream


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch Dodds and Culkin seem happy that they are the new number 1 contenders

so for celebration they look too go towning
Culkin finds someone hed like too do "the nasty" too
a 9 year old girl scout knocked out cold with a giant print of a fist on the side of her face
Culkin picks her up and takes her back too the hotel
Mitch just stares at him funny and shakes his head
Mitch then goes for a walk down the street
he couldnt even last 2 seconds before gettin swarmed by ladies asking for his autograph and other things
Mitch took a good look around 
he beat up the ugly ones and kept the rest
coz thats how he rolls


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is backstage getting ready for his aerobics class. He is wearing a light green skin tight body suit. He looks pleased after his win against Macaulay Culkin. He always knew that the little kid was no match for himself.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Mitch Dodds said:


> Mitch Dodds and Culkin seem happy that they are the new number 1 contenders
> 
> so for celebration they look too go towning
> Culkin finds someone hed like too do "the nasty" too
> ...


Lol, the amount of child raping going on in FCW in pretty disturbing. You sick pedophiles!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is looking for Mr Henson. He's heard he has a brand new Sunderland shirt


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

CM_Jobber said:


> The Law is looking for Mr Henson. He's heard he has a brand new Sunderlan shirt


Mr Henson doesn't own a sunderlan shirt, but he has a brand new sunderland shirt.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

and The Law likes it very much.its much better than that barcode shirt you've been wearing to your matches


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

*Looks at table and last seven matches*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Corey Taylor is sneaking around the parking lot looking for Shawn Archer's vehicle. He is carrying a baseball bat, spray paint, and a knife. After a few minutes, CT locates it and goes to work. First, he slashes Archer's tires with the knife and carves "CT was here" into the driver's side door. Next, he takes the spray paint and writes "Archer is a bitch" and "One month" on the truck. Finally, Taylor takes the bat and breaks both mirrors, smashes all of the headlights and tail lights, and then rams the bat through the windshield.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson informs The Enforcer he has attacked the wrong car. That was infact the car of The Law, the same car he stole a few weeks ago. 

The Law comes from a city that specialise in crime. Crime is their second worst habit. Interbreeding takes the number one spot.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is indeed a car thief,but he's not interbred. He was born as a result of mideclorians. He's a Jedi Knight


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> Lol, the amount of child raping going on in FCW in pretty disturbing. You sick pedophiles!



lol its not pedoish coz Culkin is like 9 years old

and Mitch is just a total pimp is all


Mitch comes back into the hotel room hungover, too find Culkin playing dollies with the 9 year old girl scout
they were both laughing which was really pissin Mitch off because of the hangover and all
"You were better knocked out" Mitch said too the 9 year old girl scout
Mitch gave the girl scout a massive Big Boot
Culkin agrees that shes more fun knocked out and drags her knocked out body too the bedroom
Mitch just shakes his head and takes a panadol


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Shamus is seen hating on Mitch Dodds.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Why is Shamus hating on me??


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no idea, infact Shamus now loves Mitch Dodds, because Christian cage is his 3rd favorite wrestler.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

lol me and Alex Naumovski are now excellent friends backstage
they party out the back with Mitchs tag team partner Culkin watchin some Christian Cage matches
until El Diablo walks in
they turn off the TV and walk away
they all want a shot at his world title
fatal 4 way elimination??


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds joins the party


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

The Party switched rooms when the soon to be former world champion El Diablo walked in the room
Tom Dodds has joined our Christian Cage DVD party but falls asleep
The rest of the gang is insulted that Tom has fallen asleep during there party so they decide too play a prank on him
Culkin dips his hand in warm water so he wets himself, which he does
Shamus sticks sticky tape over his eyes so when he wakes up he thinks his blind
and Mitch puts him in a womans dress and throws into a room with El Diablo
disturbing noises are heard
Tom wakes up and screams
Everyone knows they have gone too far
except Culkin who continues laughing
I guess he isnt old enough too know what happened in the other room


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Law is on the lookout for an opponent for next week....................


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom wakes up and screams! El Diablo is polishing his belt. Tom gets up, leaves the room to see Culkin, Shamus and Mitch Dodds asleep. He puts all their hands in hot water and they all pee their pants. Dodds then puts them in dresses and covers their faces in permanent marker that can never be washed off. He then leaves

He walks down the hall and sees the Welterweight champion, TCC. Dodds and TCC get into a heated argument until other wrestlers come to break it up


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty minge is seen out sharing a drink with "handsome" shawn archer


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

CM_Jobber said:


> The Law is on the lookout for an opponent for next week....................


Mickie Henson is waving...


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch is seen celebrating once again for becoming another number 1# 
but then The Colonel walks in with his new belt and asks if he would like some chicken?
The Colonel walks away smirking
Mitch gets depressed and punches a random out which is common for him


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Heat said:


> Mickie Henson is waving...


Do you and The Law want a cross-promotional match for this week?


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds is walking backstage, he see's TCC's locker room. He carefully opens the door, TCC is sitting watching TV, his back to the doorway. Dodds sneaks inside and heads over to TCC's bags. He takes everything of value inside and starts back outside, he stops and takes a couple of steps back. He grabs the Welterweight title belt as well and heads outside!!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> Do you and The Law want a cross-promotional match for this week?



book it. i'd love to whip his monkey ass again


----------



## "The Champ" (Jul 27, 2006)

Doddsy said:


> Tom Dodds is walking backstage, he see's TCC's locker room. He carefully opens the door, TCC is sitting watching TV, his back to the doorway. Dodds sneaks inside and heads over to TCC's bags. He takes everything of value inside and starts back outside, he stops and takes a couple of steps back. He grabs the Welterweight title belt as well and heads outside!!


TCC turns his head around from watching the tv to see the belt and his bag has been stolen, he gets up from his chair and looks out the dressingroom. He starts running down the hallway. He grabs a worker and puts him up against the wall.

TCC: "Hey, You see who took my stuff?"
Man: "Dodds TCC, Tom Dodds took the stuff"
TCC: "And which way did he go?"
Man: [He Points]"That way."
TCC: Thankyou!

TCC runs in the direction the worker sent him. 

When TCC is out of shot, the worker smiles and Tom Dodds appears from behind a curtain. The two laugh and joke togehter!

Tom Dodds: "Ha ha, we stiched him up good man!"
Man: "Did I look scared enough?"
Tom Dodds: Hey, how anyone can be scared of TCC is amazing to me. Good job"

The two walkdown the halfway together and the camera fades out.


----------



## wf_whore (Apr 9, 2008)

misty minge is still seeking an opponent for this weeks tv taping.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

CM_Jobber said:


> book it. i'd love to whip his monkey ass again


OK, I'll book it in FN right now.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch Dodds sees the Colonel preparing some fresh KFC style chicken in his locker room
he waits behind the corner for the perfect opportunity too strike the Colonel injuring him before his big non-title match 
The Colonel turns around too grab the 11 Secret Herbs and Spices for his chicken and Mitch sees the chance and takes it
he goes too nail the Colonel in the back of the head with a massive right hand
but Mitch trips over a KFC Family Bucket!!
The Colonel turns around quickly and begins too brawl with Mitch Dodds
they brawl out the door where Mitchs Tittie Tickler Tag Team Partner Macauly Culkin is, Culkin sees the action and strikes The Colonel with a low blow
then Mitch hits him with a devastating Olympic Slam on the concrete
The Colonel has been layed out


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv is seen letting out his fustrations of losing this week to Hitch, He mumbles that it wont happen again and gets ready for tonights AFL and NRL


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Dodds walks backstage, an ice pack over the giant lump on his forehead. The man that helped him earlier walks up to him
*
Man:* Holy crap man, he kicked your ass!

Dodds looks angrily at the man, who looks scared and backs off. Dodds continues down the hall and heads into his locker room. The camera follows him, it shows Dodds looking super pissed as he looks at his room. The camera spins to reveal his stuff has been stolen, as well as 'TCC', 'The Chosen Champion' and 'Welterweight Champ' spray painted all over the wall. Dodds punches a hole in the wall before he storms out and heads down the hall


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

as Tom storms down the hall Mitch laughs


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson is wondering whether two relations are talking to each other over a wrestling forum.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro notices how many people have quit FCW recently and ponders if he should do the same?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson challenges Gyro to a "loser must quit, heroin on a pole match."


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro agrees to this challenge.

Later that day Gyro gets a DUI and is sentenced for a night in prison where he had his way with 4 inmates. Then all the prisoners sang OoPS I DID IT AGAIN in a sexy montage~~


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

We need to get this match completed before the fed closes.


----------



## H8X™ (Mar 10, 2007)

so u want this booked for the ppv? and i assure u were not closing


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Nah, don't book it. 

Book me for the World title at the next ppv.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Bottler.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is seen backstage

He is having sexual relations with a pole

Lita is also seen backstage, she is on her hands and knees saying "Woof Woof" like Trish Stratus did in 2001


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

After a glorious day of injecting horse shit into his blood stream Gyro child abducted Macaulay Culkin and took him to a shack outside of town were he tortured him, abused him physically and sexually and threw him the river with cement blocks tied to his feet.

He later went out for a pizza and he had to get Mushroom since they were out of pepperoni.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Michael Jackson sensed Macaulay was in trouble and put his jetpack on and saved Macaulay Culkin from drowning. He then took Macaulay back to Neverland where he intended on doing dirty things to Macaulay

But out of nowhere Macaulay's tag partner Mitch Dodds runs in and beats the living hell out of Michael Jackson. he ven ripped his nose off as a souvenir. Macaulay Culkin thanked Mitch for saving him from the sick child malester Michael Jackson

Macaulay Culkin and Micth stoel Michael Jacksons jetpack and flew to safety


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch Dodds doesnt even know what he was doing in Michael Jacksons house
he decided while he was there he might as well steal Blanket from his house and then go for a ride on all the Neverland rides
he then hangs Blanket upside down from a 4th story building
Michael Jackson then wakes up and realizes he has no nose
he screams in a very high pitched girly voice before being punched out by Mitch Dodds again


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Criv is fewing a 5959359435345345 hour tape of his highlights here in FCW, He is showing signs of worry about his match at last resort which will kick him out of FCW for a month if he loses, but he reminds himself that wont happen.


----------



## Mitch Dodds (Feb 28, 2008)

Mitch Dodds arrives back at the FCW Arena after his day at Neverland
he has lots of Fairy Floss
he then gets bored and decides too set it on fire
but then the security guards come
so he gives them the fairy floss too go away
now he has nothing too set on fire
so he goes too look for Macauly Culkin 



so they can search for El Diablo


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macualay Culkin is so HAWT! he is afraid he might melt

He stunbles into the womans locker room. There is an awkward silence in which Macaulay is just staring at all the naked divas.

He then reveals he has a massive talliwacker and drops his pants to prove it. The divas are amazed at the size


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SexXx had a great day 

He met up with Gyro to go to Arby's to get some gyros. Gyro ate 1 gyro. SexXx ate 57. While trying to exit, he managed to break the glass walls. after he got all of the glass out of his fat rolls, he & gyro went back to his place to inject some horse shit. It was a great day 

They plan on boning Macualay Culkin again tomorrow. SexXx's dick is so big it'll probably come out of Macualy's mouth.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

As Gyro was walking down the street he saw a homeless man that begged Gyro for some change. Gyro was disgusted by the this thing and injected a pint of good ol Heroin and tomato sauce. Gyro went crazy and took the homeless man to his apartment where he raped him. Then gave him a shower and a fun makeover so he can get a job as a salesman. It was a success and Gyro took all the money the homeless man made.

He later killed him and ate his flesh. Then watched the Cosby Show.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SexXx went to Chris Moss' house and shot him in the face because he is only 11 years old. Since SexXx is so fast and sexy, he was never caught. He then ate some more gyros with gyro.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Macaulay Culkin is wondering if he can come along next time Gyro is going to rape someone


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Gyro was sitting with a hot dead chick he dug up last weekend and they were officially together. Her name was Agatha Goodman 1921-2003.

They're relationship seemed to be going quite well, although Agatha was more of the quiet type. They had some amazing sex on numerous occasions. Until one day Gyro forgot to use protection. Agatha didn't say anything but Gyro noticed a significant weight gain.

Gyro afraid of commitment turned to hard drugs and alcohol for a solution. He decided to murder his dead girlfriend. Agatha was sitting on the sofa when a drunk and dizzy Gyro entered with a chainsaw. Gyro approached Agatha then lost his balance and fell on Agatha and vomited all over her. They were both covered in smelly vomit.

Gyro took her to the old lake and decided to force drown her. For some reason she seemed to enjoy the soak. So Gyro decapitated her head and planned on using it next Halloween. He took her body and put it in some 5 year olds closet and went home. A cat fled Agatha's body which seemed to be the cause of here weight gain.

Later that day Gyro later knitted a sweater and watched the Teletubbies.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

(true story except for last bit btw)

Today in science near the end of school criv tripped over sliding on his knees, He gets up and can hardly see or hear and almost faints, Criv suspects Hitch is taking him out with drugs before Last resort


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Postage said:


> Gyro was sitting with a hot dead chick he dug up last weekend and they were officially together. Her name was Agatha Goodman 1921-2003.
> 
> They're relationship seemed to be going quite well, although Agatha was more of the quiet type. They had some amazing sex on numerous occasions. Until one day Gyro forgot to use protection. Agatha didn't say anything but Gyro noticed a significant weight gain.
> 
> ...


BK: Lol, where do you come up with this stuff man? It's great!


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

Mickie Henson has decided to quite FCW due to backstage politics and uneducated booking. His only words were, "I have left the sinking ship. I wish The Law good luck in all his upcoming matches."

Rumour has it that Mickie Henson will return to WWE refereeing very soon.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the only "uneducated" thing were your picks, TBH.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FCW closing.

It was on the downhill anyway. Too many no shows.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i lol'd


----------

